# ICB SL - Die Geometriefrage(n)



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2014)

Servus zusammen!

Parallel zum Designentwurf für die Wippe wollte ich mit euch schon mal die Diskussion zur Geometrie anstoßen. Einige Eckpunkte wie die minimale Kettenstrebenlänge und die Einbaulänge der Gabel sind aufgrund der Randbedingungen schon soweit fixiert. Bei der Gabeleinbaulänge warte ich noch auf die neuesten Spezifikationen, aber der Wert sollte eigentlich genau einer 170er 650B Gabel plus untere ZS Steuersatzschale entsprechen.
Die entscheidenden Aspekte wie Reach (Oberrohrlänge), Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe sind jedoch noch offen und müssen jetzt auf die 650B Laufräder angepasst werden. Auch beim Sitzwinkel haben wir noch Spielraum, der ist aber eher gering... nach hinten ist wenig Platz zum Reifen, nach vorne wäre es schön, wenn wir noch genug Platz für einen 222er Dämpfer hätten. Das ist zwar nicht offiziell vorgesehen, aber einige ICBler sind erfolgreich mit aufgepumptem Federweg unterwegs 

Den Start der Diskussion sollten Erfahrungsberichte mit der aktuellen Geometrie bilden... von dort aus können wir uns mal voran tasten und schauen, ob wir eine einheitliche Linie finden. Falls die Linie nicht so ganz einheitlich ist, werden wir eine unserer allseits beliebten und immer eindeutigen Abstimmen machen  Zur Not auch mehrere... 

Lets go...





Wichtig ist, das ihr bei eurem Feedback die Rahmengröße und eigene Größe mit angebt. Es kann ja sein, dass wir die Größenstaffelung/Geometriesprünge anpassen müssen und weniger die Grundgeometrie.

Achso, eins noch... wer sich wundert, dass wir parallel schon an der Wippe arbeiten können:
Im Moment stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass die neuen Teile Kompatibel zum aktuellen ICB sein werden. Die Wippengeometrie entspricht der 170mm/flach Position der alten Wippe und funktioniert auch mit einer 650B Geometrie. Das habe ich schon mal anhand einer groben 650B-Geometrie überprüft... der Bereich in dem wir jetzt noch Änderungen vornehmen sollte keine Probleme bereiten.

Falls natürlich noch eine sensationelle neue Idee kommt, kann es immer noch passieren, dass wir die Wippe komplett ändern... aber zu 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit werden SL Wippe und Sitzstreben kompatibel zum aktuellen ICB sein!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

etwas böse, aber wünschenswerte Geo änderung

A=B wäre toll





Ich denke bei der Geo allgemein wäre es klug alle größen etwas kleiner zu machen.

Sitzrohr Länge ist ja eh klar. Denke da gabs wenig Probleme. Oder ich sags mal so...
ich hab XL (500mm) und bekomm eine Movelock mit 200mm Verstellweg rein.

Reach würde ich allgemein etwas kürzer machen. Zur not nimmt man dann den größeren Rahmen oder längeren Vorbau.

Habs jetzt nicht auf dem Radar wie hoch das Tretlager Absolut ist. (mit 650B). bei 26" wars mir schon häufig zu niedrig. (bei Trailking 2,4 und baron 2,5 Reifen die nicht flach bauen, und 170er Lyrik).
Ich fahre unterdessen recht wenig SAG um dem etwas entgegen zu wirken.

Lenkwinkel find ich gut wie er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2014)

Der Lenkwinkel sollte imho etwas steiler werden... ich fände relle 65,5° flach und 66,5° steil sehr angenehm. Größere Laufräder brauchen ja eh nicht so einen flachen Lenkwinkel.
Auf jeden Fall sollten am Ende keine 63er und 64er Lenkewinkel heraus kommen, das ist mir zu DH


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

muss dazu sagen das meiner gemessen minimal steiler als Zeichnung ist.


----------



## aurelio (9. April 2014)

Wenns nach mir ginge wäre ich ja radikal für kürzere Streben in Verbindung mit fehlender 2-fach Option vorne. Das wird in spätestens 2 Jahren sowieso kein halbwegs ambitionierter Endurist mehr fahren. Aber egal, steht ja nicht zur Debatte.

Reach kürzer, Lenkwinkel wie du vorschlägst etwas steiler (65,5/66,5). Sitzwinkel passt soweit, wobei ich den beim XL Rahmen und weitem Stützenauszug auch gern noch ein halbes Grad steiler haben könnte, sofern die 222er Dämpferkompatibilität gegeben bleiben kann.

Meine Maße: 202cm/XL Rahmen/222er Dämpfer


----------



## benzinkanister (9. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> Achso, eins noch... wer sich wundert, dass wir parallel schon an der Wippe arbeiten können:
> Im Moment stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass die neuen Teile Kompatibel zum aktuellen ICB sein werden. Die Wippengeometrie entspricht der 170mm/flach Position der alten Wippe und funktioniert auch mit einer 650B Geometrie. Das habe ich schon mal anhand einer groben 650B-Geometrie überprüft... der Bereich in dem wir jetzt noch Änderungen vornehmen sollte keine Probleme bereiten.



ich habs immer noch nicht gerafft: mit meinem aktuellen ICB + SL-Wippe + SL-Kettenstrebe + 650B-LRS kommt was für eine Geometrie raus? 

Zur aktuellen Geo fällt mir eigentlich nur ein dass die Front vielleicht etwas tief ist und meine Bremshebel immer ins Oberrohr krachen wenn ich mich mal ablege. Außerdem bekomm ich taube Fußzehen aufm ICB, aber keine Ahnung an was das liegt 

Sattelrohr könnte noch kürzer sein, muss aber nicht. Gibt ja bald Variostützen mit ordentlich Hub aus dem Allgäu. Für die machen die Gewinde im Oberrohr übrigens auf der rechten Seite mehr Sinn anstatt wie aktuell auf der linken Seite.

Bin 193cm groß und fahre eine XL-Rahmen.

Grüße


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

aurelio schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir ginge wäre ich ja radikal für kürzere Streben in Verbindung mit fehlender 2-fach Option vorne. Das wird in spätestens 2 Jahren sowieso kein halbwegs ambitionierter Endurist mehr fahren. Aber egal, steht ja nicht zur Debatte.


Im Moment ist die 1 fach option vor allem eine Preisfrage. XX1 kostet halt.

Denke aber auch das das in 2-3 jahren standart ist.
siehe Santa cruz. wenn man den Rahmen drauf optimiert ist das schon sehr schön.



benzinkanister schrieb:


> Zur aktuellen Geo fällt mir eigentlich nur ein dass die Front vielleicht etwas tief ist und meine Bremshebel immer ins Oberrohr krachen wenn ich mich mal ablege.


geht mir auch so.



benzinkanister schrieb:


> Für die machen die Gewinde im Oberrohr übrigens auf der rechten Seite mehr Sinn anstatt wie aktuell auf der linken Seite.


stimmt allerdings.


----------



## benzinkanister (9. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist die 1 fach option vor allem eine Preisfrage. XX1 kostet halt.



Schau mal in den XX1 DIY thread. Mein 1x10 Antrieb mit 42er Ritzel hat <100€ umbau gekostet und funktioniert 1A.

Gruß


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

ist von der Bandbreite aber schon einiges weniger als xx1. 
und im vergleich zu 2*10 dann schon über 2 Gänge weniger.

ist aber OT


----------



## icemlmo (10. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> etwas böse, aber wünschenswerte Geo änderung
> 
> A=B wäre toll
> 
> ...


Das mit A=B ist mir auch ein Anliegen. Gibt bei mir aus dem Grund Probleme mit dem Gleitlager, das auf einer Seite rausgedrückt wird. 
Ansonsten könnte der Lenkwinkel ein einig steiler sein. Bei mir ist er sehr extrem mit etwa 64 Grad. 
Kürzerer Reach ist auch OK. 
Fahre L mit 185cm.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. April 2014)

Naja, der Wippenversatz sollte ja dieses Jahr schon Geschichte sein, wenn das 2015 immer noch ein Thema sein sollte wäre der Hersteller in TW absolut unfähig...
Bei mir drückt es übrigens nix raus, und ich hab auf einer Seite nur noch wenige mm Luft zum Sitzrohr.
Ebenso sollten die LW-Abweichungen dann im Griff sein. Abweichungen bis zu 2° vom Soll, nageln die Dinger Maurer zusammen?
 Beim kürzeren Reach bin ich hin und her gerissen. Einerseits würde das vermutlich mehr Druck auf dem VR bringen und die Fuhre wendiger machen. Andererseits müsste ich dann einen längeren Vorbau fahren, und mit 70mm fühlte sich das Lenkverhalten schon irgendwie Merkwürdig an. Ich bin 1,91/93SL fahre XL mit 50mm Vorbau.
Für XL auf jeden Fall 1-2cm mehr Steuerrohr! Ich habe jetzt einen 25mm Spacer und einen Lenker mit 38mm Rise verbaut. Jetzt passt es von der Balance und vom Rücken.
Und das Sitzrohr auf keinen Fall länger, eher noch einen Tuck kürzer. Kommt allerdings drauf an ob XXL bleibt oder nicht. Sonst dürften die 2m+ Jungs ein Problem kriegen. 
Und die großen Größen halte ich beim IBC für eins der herausragenden Merkmale, bei vielen Herstellern guckt man ab 1,90 in die Röhre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (10. April 2014)

Hal, halt, halt! Bevor jetzt alle nach längerem Steuerrohr rufen. Ich bin ja im Grunde bei euch, auch mit war und ist das ICB vorne eigentlich zu niedrig.
ABER: Wenn wir die Tretlagerhöhe da lassen wo sie ist, dann bekommen wir alleine durch das größere Laufrad und auch die damit verbundene längere Gabel runde 25mm mehr Stack. Das wäre für die Fahrposition quasi eh schon so, als hätten wir ein 25mm längeres Steuerrohr. Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass das dann völlig ausreichend ist und die bloße Steuerrohrlänge so bleiben kann wie sie ist!
Wir müssen den Stack betrachten und nicht die Steuerohrlänge, die ergibt sich nur daraus.

- Reach: wie im anderen Thread schon erwähnt, bitte 15mm kürzer als bisher
- Sattelrohr: bei S, M und L sicher passend, bei größeren bin ich mir nicht so ganz klar, ob man nicht leicht kürzen sollte. Gerade, wenn wir auch den Reach leicht kürzen. Aber da sollen mal die was sagen, die in der Größenliga fahren.
- Sitzwinkel: Wenns noch ein halbe Grad steiler geht und der lange Dämpfer dann immer noch passt, dann bitte so
- Lenkwinkel: Bin ich fast bei Stefan. Allerdings finde ich 66,5° definitiv zu steil. Ich bin für 66°, 65,5° und 65°. Drei Positionen mit zwei Gewindeeinsätzen wäre super. Wenn wir den Reach kürzen würde ich den Lenkwinkel nicht zu steil machen, das gibt Nachteile in steilen Passagen.
- Tretlager: Da komme ich mit Merlin7 absolut nicht zusammen. (Aber der will ja auch mit Kurbel unten voll durchfedern ) Mein ICB ist schon tiefer als angegeben (Ich messe +3mm in der von mir bevorzugten flachen Position) und ich fahre 30% Sag. Von mir aus dürfte das Tretlager gerne noch tiefer sein. Probleme mit Aufsetzen habe ich eigentlich nie und ich kurbel auch Wurzeltrails nach oben.
Ich bin der Meinung, das wir die aktuelle "flache" Tretlagerhöhe (natürlich angegebene Werte bei 26", aber vom Boden aus) für die mittlere Position (wenn wir 3 bekommen) nehmen sollten. Dann hat man von da aus ca. 7mm tiefer in der flachen Einsteillung und ca. 7mm höher in der hohen Einstellung. Übersetzt auf 650B hieße das ungefähr +3mm, -4mm und -11mm. Die aktuelle Hohe Einstellung ist definitiv zu hoch und wurde daher von kaum einem genutzt. Hier hätte man eine wirklich gut nutzbare steile Einstellung mit moderat hohem Tretlager und 66° Lenkwinkel, die mittlere Position dürfte den allermeisten gefallen, mit Tretlager so wie bisher in flach bei 26" und einem 0,5° steileren Lenkwinkel als bislang (65,5°). Die tiefe Position wird all denen gefallen, die flach und tief mögen (z.B. mir).
Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre, dass die mit den 222mm Dämpfern auch noch vernünftige Geometrien ohne Tretlagerhöhen von DH Bikes von 2002 bekommen.

- Vorbau je nach Größe dann so 50-60mm


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. April 2014)

Du hast recht, dass das Steuerrohr durch 650B eh noch hoch kommt hatte ich vergessen bei meinem Post, das bezog sich noch auf das aktuelle 26"!
Von daher kann man diesen Punkt wohl streichen.
Ich komme mit dem Tretlager auch gut klar. Fahre normalerweise die hohe Position.


----------



## aurelio (10. April 2014)

Ändert ja aber trotzdem nichts an der "Bremshebel-kollidieren-mit-dem-Oberrohr" - Problematik. Bei mir passt es momentan mit 2cm Spacer und 40mm Rise Lenker. Daher vielleicht wirklich eine berechtigte Überlegung das Sitzrohr ein wenig zu kürzen und das Oberrohr weiter runter zu bekommen. Tretlagerhöhe passt.


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2014)

Durch den größeren Stack fällt das Oberrohr natürlich auch etwas mehr ab, also bischen "luft" bekommen wir. Das dürfte dann ähnlich viel ausmachen wie 2,5cm Spacer bisher.


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich komme mit dem Tretlager auch gut klar. Fahre normalerweise die hohe Position.


 
Wegen Lenkwinkel oder der Tretlagerhöhe? Oder magst du´s einfach steil ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. April 2014)

Mir wird es für die Trails die ich normalerweise fahre zu Träge in Flach. In eher flachen Abschnitten neigt es dann deutlich zum Untersteuern. Das gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Mit der 150er Sektor war dafür die Steile Position Mist. Flach fahre ich wenn ich im Park bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. April 2014)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> ich habs immer noch nicht gerafft: mit meinem aktuellen ICB + SL-Wippe + SL-Kettenstrebe + 650B-LRS kommt was für eine Geometrie raus?
> ...
> Grüße



Hi Benzinkanister,

mit den neuen Teilen (sofern wir die Kompatibilität erhalten können) auf dem aktuellen ICB würdest Du ungeföhr auf die normalen 26" Winkel kommen, lediglich die Kettenstrebe wächst auf das sehr vernünftige Maß von ~435mm 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. April 2014)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ändert ja aber trotzdem nichts an der "Bremshebel-kollidieren-mit-dem-Oberrohr" - Problematik. Bei mir passt es momentan mit 2cm Spacer und 40mm Rise Lenker. Daher vielleicht wirklich eine berechtigte Überlegung das Sitzrohr ein wenig zu kürzen und das Oberrohr weiter runter zu bekommen. Tretlagerhöhe passt.



Die größere Einbaulänge, zusammen mit dem abgesenkten Tretlager (in Relation zur Radlinie) und dem etwas steileren Lenkwinkel sollte diese Problematik beheben.


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Benzinkanister,
> 
> mit den neuen Teilen (sofern wir die Kompatibilität erhalten können) auf dem aktuellen ICB würdest Du ungeföhr auf die normalen 26" Winkel kommen, lediglich die Kettenstrebe wächst auf das sehr vernünftige Maß von ~435mm
> 
> ...


 
Das kapiere ich auch noch nicht so ganz. Wäre der Tretlager-Offset dann auch so wie bei 26" (Vermute ich doch mal)? Und das beziehst du dann wahrscheinlich auf eine 160mm 650B Gabel (z.B. Pike) oder?
Also, wenn ich mir die dann bei 26" einbaue, habe ich nur längere Kettenstreben oder? Und ich kann auch die neue Wippe ohne neue Sitzstrebe einbauen (für 26" und sehr vernünftige 425mm Kettenstrebenlänge) ?


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mir wird es für die Trails die ich normalerweise fahre zu Träge in Flach. In eher flachen Abschnitten neigt es dann deutlich zum Untersteuern. Das gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Mit der 150er Sektor war dafür die Steile Position Mist. Flach fahre ich wenn ich im Park bin.


Das hört sich ja eigentlich nur nach steilerem Lenkwinkel an. Schöner "im Rad" und dadurch auch irgendwie spritziger in Kurven kommt ja eher ein tiefes Tretlager.

Also, Lenkwinkel etwas steiler, Tretlager runter!


----------



## Eisbein (10. April 2014)

Nun gut, dann geb ich auch mal mein senf dazu. 

Mir ist sehr viel daran gelegen, dass wir den Charakter des aktuellen ICB beibehalten. Das ist für mich ein Bike was auf der einen seite dem Fahrer durch den flachen lenkwinkel und die länge ein großes Maß an Sicherheit und Laufruhe vermittelt. Und das nicht nur bei schnellem Bikepark gebolze, nein auch im extrem technischen und steilen geläuf. Mit welcher souveränität/kontrolle ich letzte saison einige Steilstufen/Felspassagen gefahren bin, sorgte bei meinem kumpel (ziemlich genau das gleiche fahrtechnikniveau) durchaus für den wunsch nach einem längeren rad. Er fährt ein Fanes in L
Auf der anderen Seite ist das ICB auch ein Rad was dem Fahrer ein gewisses Maß an Aktivität abverlangt. Sei es nun der druck auf dem vorderrad bei flachen trails, oder das versetzen und durchwursteln durch enge Kehren. Ich mag das, wenn die technik nicht alles für mich erledigt. 

Wenn jetzt, was wohl nicht vermeidbar ist, die kettenstreben länger werden und darüber hinaus noch der Lenkwinkel steiler, seh ich oben genannten charakter als gefährdet an. 

Meine Kritikpunkte an der aktuellen geometrie: Überstandshöhe ist Kritisch und der Hauptrahmen vll. etwas zu lang.
Wo stört mich das?: Beim absteigen/aufsteigen in einer steilen stelle, sitz ich sozusagen auf dem hosenboden  Kontaktpunkt ist hier logischerweise das Oberrohr. Durch die größeren Laufräder steigt wohl auch die Überstandshöhe an... Möglicherweise bin ich aber mit 1,90m auch grade im übergangsbereich zwischen L und XL
Hauptrahmen(reach) verkürzen: Auf richtig engen passagen im Wald oder im Blockwerk hab ich trotz 8 Jahren Trialerfahrung schon zu tun den langen bock zu versetzen. Ich glaub das könnte mit etwas verkürztem reach ganz nett werden. 

Also kurz zusammengefasst: 
-Lenkwinkel beibehalten (oder flacher  )
-Reach minimal verkürzen
-Überstandshöhe verringern, sofern machbar (also oberrohr umformen/absenken)
-Sattelrohr kann so bleiben
-Steuerrohr darf zumindest bei den großen rahmen nicht länger werden 


Kurz zu mir: 1,90m knappe 90cm SL, Fahre ein XL rahmen. Bewege mich fast ausschließlich im Alpinen - Hochalpinen Bereich. Flowtrails find ich so sinnvoll wie gegenanstiege und vegetarisches essen , Es darf auch gern mal mehr als S4 sein


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich mir die dann bei 26" einbaue, habe ich nur längere Kettenstreben oder? Und ich kann auch die neue Wippe ohne neue Sitzstrebe einbauen (für 26" und sehr vernünftige 425mm Kettenstrebenlänge) ?



jupp und jepp


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2014)

lalala...M/L....lala...düdüdü...M/L... 


Aaaalso...1,79m und L mit 30er Vorbau.
Ich will die Geo so wie sie ist, ich fahre 170 "steil". 
Ich will das Bike so lang, weil ich mich in schnellen Passagen sauwohl und sicher fühle und trotzdem ist es noch so wendig, das ich auch genauso schlechte Umsetzer hin bekomme wie vorher...und nicht noch schlechter...
Einziges Manko zusammen mit aktuellen Teleskopstützen: das Sitzrohr sollte 2cm runter.
Nun mein Vorschlag: da einige in Richtung etwas flacheres OR tendieren - warum nicht? Dann hätten wir die Opion wie bei der Fanes, das wir das Sitzrohr etwas länger rausgucken lassen und ich es mir bei Bedarf auf M/L kürzen kann...


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> .. das ich auch genauso schlechte Umsetzer hin bekomme wie vorher...und nicht noch schlechter.....


 hab mir schon lang vorgenommen das mal zu üben. also da wos nicht gleich runter geht fals was schief läuft.
Aber fahren macht doch mehr Spaß als üben


----------



## Eisbein (10. April 2014)

Bei mir sind die umsetzer tatsächlich schlechter geworden. Vorher hatte ich ein Canyon Torque ES in M. mit 67,6° Lenkwinkel  (und gefühl halb so langem radstand)


----------



## nuts (10. April 2014)

Ich habe ja zwei ICBs, eines in Größe S und eines in M. Das kleine fahre ich mit 160er Gabel und 150 hinten, das große mit 170er Gabel und 170 hinten. Der Punkt ist aber: Beide fahre ich in steiler Position, was aber auch daran liegt, dass der Lenkwinkel an dem einen nen Grad flacher geschweißt ist, als er sein sollte.

Meine Vorschläge wären:

- 66° Lenkwinkel @160 mm Gabel
- Reach beibehalten
- Sitzrohrlänge beibehalten
- Schrittfreiheit bei großen Rahmen vergrößern
- Kettenstrebenlänge für 650b kürzer (ja, Konflikt wenn die Kettenstreben beibehalten werden sollten), für 26" beibehalten
- XXL abschaffen. (Finde ich deshalb, weil Redaktionskollege Hannes über 1,90 m ist und L fährt, und auch hier im Thread habe ich gerade 202 / XL gelesen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. April 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> - XXL abschaffen.



Das haben ja schon viele gefordert , aber wer verkauft die räder dann ?


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2014)

Nochmal zum LW:
Ich dachte, wir machen das mit den intern/externen Steuersatz und gleicher Lenkwinkel bei 160 und 170mm. Gut steiler in 160mm geht dann immer noch. Mit 160er Gabel und integrierten Steuersatz hätten wir ja sogar einen 66,5° LW.
Wäre gut erst einmal eine Aussage von der Wippe zu bekommen: ( @Stefan.Stark  :Bekommen wir drei Positionen in 0,5° Schritten?) Dann kann die Mittelposition doch schön bei 65,5° hin. Dann hat man auch 66° in der steilen Position sowohl mit 160er als auch mit 170er Gabel. (Hatten wir übrigens bisher auch, wären die Rahmen richtig geschweißt!) Und 65° bei 650B-Bike ist nun auch wirklich flach genug. (Die neuen 650B DH-ler der großen Firmen (z.B. Trek) sind auch steiler als deren 26" es waren/sind)
Mit 160er Gabel und integrierten Steuersatz hätten wir ja sogar einen 66,5° LW.

Zitat nuts:
Meine Vorschläge wären:

- 66° Lenkwinkel @160 mm Gabel  siehe oben
- Reach beibehalten Bin ich anderer Meinung
- Sitzrohrlänge beibehalten Gerne bis L so (bei den großen weiß ich´s nicht)
- Schrittfreiheit bei großen Rahmen vergrößern (immer gerne)
- Kettenstrebenlänge für 650b kürzer (ja, Konflikt wenn die Kettenstreben beibehalten werden sollten), für 26" beibehalten (ist ja schon gesetzt mit 435mm)
- XXL abschaffen. (Finde ich deshalb, weil Redaktionskollege Hannes über 1,90 m ist und L fährt, und auch hier im Thread habe ich gerade 202 / XL gelesen...) (ist mir ehrlich gesagt Wurst)


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2014)

@nuts : Kann es sein, dass du an dem Einen nur steil fährst, weil es mit dem CCDB Air gar nicht in flach geht?
Mich würde deine Meinung bezüglich Tretlagerhöhe auch mal interessieren.

Hatte ja auch mal überlegt mit anderem Dämpfer, aber da du mir das mal geschrieben hast, hat mich das abgeschreckt vom CCDB.
Vielleicht realisiere ich mir dann mit neuer Wippe den Traum vom Bos Void ... (oder Öhlins aus einem Speci Enduro Evo, wenn man den bekommt)

Umsetzer gehen bei mir übrigens mit dem alten schweren Canyon FRX leichter (Obwohl das durch Angle Set auch sehr flach ist. Muss wohl der Reach und die Front-höhe sein).


----------



## arghlol (10. April 2014)

Ich fahre mit bei 1,83 m und 86 cm Schrittlänge einen L-Rahmen. Damit bin ich natürlich eher am unteren Ende von L und könnte sicher auch eins in M fahren.

Ich fahre es praktisch immer in 170/steil. Alleine schon wegen des Lenkwinkels, der bei mit der etwas höher bauenden Durolux so bei ca. 65° liegt.

Das Tretlager passt mir so wie es ist von der absoluten Höhe eigentlich ganz gut (hier im Flachland muss man einfach auch kurbeln ;-)).

Die Länge vermittelt schon sehr viel Sicherheit, trotzdem dürfte für mich der Reach ein wenig geringer sein.
Mit einem etwas kürzeren Sitzrohr und einem entsprechend abgesenktem Oberrohr könnte ich mich auch gut anfreunden (das mit den Bremshebeln ist schon sehr eng).

Den Lenkwinkel würde ich so lassen (also zwischen 65° und 66° verstellbar). Bei den meisten hier scheint der tatsächliche Lenkwinkel flacher als angegeben, daher würde er ja schon steiler, wenn er den Angaben entsprechen würde. Außerdem kann man mit einer 160er Gabel und internen Lagerschalen ja auch noch was rausholen.

Zusammengefasst:

Absolute Tretlagerhöhe darf so bleiben wie sie ist.
Reach ein wenig geringer.
Lenkwinkel zwischen 65° und 66° verstellbar lassen.

Oberrohr etwas absenken & Sitzrohr ein kleines Stück kürzer wären okay.

Steuerrohr darf bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
gerade gesehen das shimano jetzt anfängt den Zuganschlag im Umwerfer zu integrieren...
Wenn man da die Zugführung anpasst wäre das richtig cool.

Sram leute bekommen ja eh die xx1


----------



## olsche (12. April 2014)

Aber du willst das Rad nicht allen ernstes mit dieser schäbigen Shimano-Aufnahme versauen? 
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Pintie (12. April 2014)

verstehe nicht was du meinst


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. April 2014)

Von der Aufnahme her sollte es sowieso passen... und da die Züge über das Unterrohr laufen isses auch kein Problem.
Muss mal ein Muster von dem Umwerfer besorgen und schauen obs passt...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Bekommen wir drei Positionen in 0,5° Schritten?)



Hi foreigner,

ich denke das bekommen wir hin... ein kleines Inlay (bzw. zwei) kann ja nicht die Welt kosten.

Bekommen wir das jetzt noch leicht & stufenlos hin?  Das wär cool... aber wahrscheinlich auch wieder schwer...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (13. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Falls natürlich noch eine sensationelle neue Idee kommt, kann es immer noch passieren, dass wir die Wippe komplett ändern... aber zu 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit werden SL Wippe und Sitzstreben kompatibel zum aktuellen ICB sein!



das wäre unglaublich toll und nimmt mir ein wenig das "hm... warten oder nicht warten" gefühl das sich mittlerweile beim 2014er modell bei mir eingestellt hat. habe ein 650b-modell vorbestellt und jetzt wird fürs nächste jahr ein "richtiges" 650b angekündigt. die nachrüstbarkeit des "hinterbaus" wäre ein guter kompromiss  nur doof wenn das am ende doch nicht klappt


----------



## olsche (14. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> verstehe nicht was du meinst


Ich meine das dieser Klotz der Aufnahme das ganze Rad verschandelt wenn kein Umwerfen montiert ist.
Was in Zeiten von XX1/X01 und der neuen Shimano-Kassette nicht ganz abwegig ist...
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## KainerM (14. April 2014)

Dir ist bewusst, dass dieser Klotz der gleiche ist wie der, der jetzt auch schon dran ist? Und einen Rahmen ohne Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen Umwerfer würde ich persönlich niemals kaufen. Das schränkt das Radl ganz automatisch gewaltig ein, weil 1x11 einfach nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Klar, schön leicht, aber nicht gerade das was ich "vollwertig" nenne.

Mfg


----------



## olsche (14. April 2014)

Moin, ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein ICB meinst, aber bis jetzt haben die alle den S3/e-type -Standard... 
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2014)

Und der Umwerfer den Merlin gepostet hat sieht mir irgendwie nach S3 aus. So mit zwei Langlöchern unten dran...


----------



## olsche (14. April 2014)

Die S3 habe ich noch nicht mit Langlöchern gesehen,  Sorry.
Bin von diesem fetten Klotz oberhalb ausgegangen. 
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass dieser Klotz der gleiche ist wie der, der jetzt auch schon dran ist? Und einen Rahmen ohne Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen Umwerfer würde ich persönlich niemals kaufen. Das schränkt das Radl ganz automatisch gewaltig ein, weil 1x11 einfach nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. *Klar, schön leicht, aber nicht gerade das was ich "vollwertig" nenne.*
> 
> Mfg


Hast du dir mal angeschaut wie groß das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist?! Das ist im Grunde 2x10 nur das entweder der leichteste oder der schwerste gang fehlt. Darüber hinaus bist du durch die Wahl des Kettenblattes ziemlich flexibel. 32z fürs deutsche mittelgebirge 28 für die alpen, 34 fürs flachland usw.
Dann das spezielle design der Kettenblätter -> nicht unbedingt eine führung notwendig...

Das ist schon ein ziemlich gutes system. Der einzige Nachteil, sind die enormen kosten und das weit rausstehende Schaltwerk.
Wenn ich aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes nicht völlig zufrieden sein würde mit 1x9 (22 : 11-34) oder dann demnächst mal 1x10 (24 : 11-36), wäre das eine ernsthafte überlegung wert.


----------



## KainerM (14. April 2014)

Das Problem ist halt, dass mir selbst 2*10 eigentlich zu wenig Bandbreite bietet. Ich fahr das eigentlich vor allem mal aus einer schlechten Erfahrung mit einem großen KB an der Wade, seitdem fahre ich ausschließlich mit Bash statt einem großen KB.

Man kann es natürlich schön reden, keine Frage - für mich ist es aber einfach ein zu großer Kompromiss. Der Faktor Kosten und Kundenverarsche ("wir verkaufen dir weniger Teile für viel mehr Geld") ist mir da noch eher wurscht, schließlich ist uns Radfahrern in der Hinsicht eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Aber ich hab einfach keinen Bock mich bergauf zu Tode zu quälen weil unten rum was fehlt, bergab zu Tode zu strampeln, und schon garnicht je nach Terrain andere Ritzel aufzuziehen. Umgerechnet auf die 1*11 Kasette bräuchte ich am unteren Ende ein 29er KB, und am oberen Ende ein 33er, um auf die gleichen Maximalübersetzungen zu kommen wie mit meinem 2x10 Setup - und dabei habe ich dort "nur" eine 11-32 Kasette verbaut. 

Aber das größte Problem ist folgendes: Wenn ich - aus welchem Grund auch immer - mit einem 1*11 Setup nicht zufrieden bin, dann möchte ich auf was anderes wechseln können. Aus genau dem Grund kommt mir kein Rahmen ins Haus - wenn der keine Aufnahme hat, dann gibts keine Lösung für ein solches Problem.

mfg


----------



## icemlmo (14. April 2014)

Völlig verständlicher Punkt. Ich würde das so zu 100% unterschreiben.
Ich probiere jetzt trotzdem mal 1x10 mit 11-42 Oneup Kassette. Alleine die Gewichtsersparnis verleitet mich dazu (und meine Kettenblätter sind eh hilflos druchgenudelt). Am Ende passt es mir gar nicht, aber dann habe ich es wenigstens probiert. 

Auf eine Direkt-Mount Aufnahme am Rahmen würde ich momentan auch nicht verzichten wollen. Auch gerade aus dem Grund, da Shimano bisher nicht in der Lage ist Sram im 1x11 Sektor Konkurrenz zu machen. Folglich ist 1x11 nicht bezahlbar und da wären wir wieder bei @KainerM.


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2014)

also ich fahre sehr selten trails wo ich noch treten muss wenn es bergab geht, und selbst da würde mir 24:11 reichen. Weil, was will ich bei >30km/h noch kurbeln?! und bei der frequenz wäre ich dann mit 42:11 i.wo bei tempo 50?! Und berg auf ist 22:34 so das letzte halbwegs sinnvolle. Danach ist man zu fuß einfach schneller.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich versuche nur dein/euer Fahrprofil zu verstehen. 

Keine Frage, eine Umwerfermontagemöglichkeit sollte weiterhin gegeben sein und ich käme auch nicht auf die idee 1x11 zu verbauen, aber das argument der Bandbreite kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2014)

Bitte hier keine Diskussion...da kann man auch nicht übereinkommen. Dann könnte man auch über Farbgeschmack diskutieren. 
Ich bin da bei Eisbein - dort, wo ich runter bei 30:10 nocht treten müsste/könnte/sollte fahr ich sowieso nicht so gern runter. Wenn ich mal in einem ganz schnellen Bikeparks ein sollt, kommt eben ein größeres Blatt drauf, da brauch ich dann die 30:42 nicht. Aber: jeder wie er mag!
Der Preisvergleich gilt auch nur so lange, bis endlich mal wer Druck auf SRAM macht und die ihre wahrscheinlich längst in Containern liegenden mittelpreisigen 1*11 Gruppen verkaufen müssen... 

Eleganteste Lösung wäre ein den Rahmen beiliegender, an einer vorgeformten Stelle anbaubarer Block.


----------



## KainerM (14. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich versuche nur dein/euer Fahrprofil zu verstehen.


Ich im speziellen: Systemgewicht alles zusammen ca. 120kg, bewege mein Rad gern mal 1000hm am Stück bergauf, genauso aber im Park bergab. Momentan habe ich, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, 24:34 (2*9), und das ist mir eigentlich zu "schwer". Drum kommt aufs neue Bike 22:32. Und beim Dahinrauchen im Park brauch ich schon durchaus auch mal das obere Ende der Skala (36:11) damit ich noch eine vertretbare Trittfrequenz schaffe. Für mich gibts wenig unangenehmeres als bei Tempo 50+ "ins leere zu treten".

Aber nachdem ein weglassen der beiden kleinen Öschen eh nie zur Debatte stand können wir glaub ich eh aufhören zu disktuieren. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war das Gewinde fürn Umwerfer ein recht beliebter Punkt um da eine Leitung zu befestigen, wenn man 1*11 fährt 

mfg


----------



## Pintie (14. April 2014)

die zwei löcher sind auch gut für eine Kefü...
z.b. http://www.bike-components.de/produ...---SRAM-S3.html?xtcr=19&xtmcl=kettenf%FChrung

24:34 und 22:32 ist übrigens fast gleich....

ich finde wenn zweifach dann 24-36 * 11-36


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> ...Und beim Dahinrauchen im Park brauch ich schon durchaus auch mal das obere Ende der Skala (36:11) damit ich noch eine vertretbare Trittfrequenz schaffe. Für mich gibts wenig unangenehmeres als bei Tempo 50+ "ins leere zu treten"...



Das ist genau die Anwendung, wo ich mir noch ein 36 Blatt für GXP Direct Mount hole. Vor dem Bikepark wird das angeschraubt und gut ist.
Soll aber kein Bekehren sein, jeder wie er mag!


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die zwei löcher sind auch gut für eine Kefü...
> z.b. http://www.bike-components.de/produ...---SRAM-S3.html?xtcr=19&xtmcl=kettenf%FChrung...



Werde wohl meine demnächst verkaufen...nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch ohne obere Führung und trotzdem ohne Abwurf...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2014)

Was hatte die Letzte Seite nochmal mit der Geometrie zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr.tobi87 (14. April 2014)

Reach sollte 5 - 10mm gekürzt werden. 

Der L ist z.B. für 181cm schon ein bisschen lang vorne raus.


----------



## Makke (14. April 2014)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Reach sollte 5 - 10mm gekürzt werden.
> 
> Der L ist z.B. für 181cm schon ein bisschen lang vorne raus.



kann ich so nicht bestätigen .... gegenüber meinem Stumpi und SX-Trail (beide L) ist das ICB schon recht kompakt ... und 10cm ist ja qausi fast schon auf S/XS-Niveau

Geowunsch: ich 183cm mit L-Rahmen würde gerne ein etwas mehr nach unten gezogenes Oberrohr haben wollen, da ich so (bei recht flachem Lenker 10mm-Rise/0° Vorbau/0,5cm Spacer) die Bremsgriffe schon recht flach stellen muß, um nicht am Oberrohr anzuschlagen.


----------



## ABBiker (15. April 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> kann ich so nicht bestätigen .... gegenüber meinem Stumpi und SX-Trail (beide L) ist das ICB schon recht kompakt ... und 10cm ist ja qausi fast schon auf S/XS-Niveau


Ich glaube Du verwechselst da etwas, aktueller Reach laut Carver Geometrie-Tabelle bei L 444mm. jr.tobi87 wollte 5 bis 10mm weniger, nicht cm.


----------



## Makke (15. April 2014)

ah ... Millimeter ... Lesen und Verstehen ...


----------



## Chris0711 (15. April 2014)

Ich finde den reach am L gut wie er ist. Sl 87 bei 187. für mich könnte der Stack um 10-20 mm hoch. Fahre 30mm spacer und Lenker mit 20mm rise. 150 mm Reverb passt auch gut. Hab da noch ca. 2cm Luft. Lenkwinkel find ich bei 65grad gut. Mit Option auf 66. mein Rahmen hat 65 in steil also 64 flach. Wenn die neuen Rahmen maßhaltig sind passts.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2014)

Hi Leute,

habe mal einen Entwurf für die SL-Wippe gemacht... noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schon ganz nett 














Brauchen wir zu dem Thema noch nen eigenen Thread? Hat noch jemand Bock einen eigenen Carbon Entwurf zu machen?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Makke (15. April 2014)

schick ... wirkt so direkt sehr aufgräumt ...


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2014)

wo kann ich die wippe bestellen ?

würde sie ums Unterrohr lager noch etwas fleischiger machen. 
Dann ist es einfacher die Lager rein und raus zu machen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2014)

@Merlin:
Schon dabei... will aber auch nicht, dass das Teil zu Fett wird. Das mittlere Segment soll auch noch etwas schöner werden, bin mal gespannt, ob das funzt.

GReez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2014)

nein, bitte nicht dicker am unterrohr. eher noch die Bauhöhe verringern. Das ICB trägt sich jetzt schon richtig bescheiden...

Stefan, ist die wippe jetzt als carbonversion konstruiert?

Ich finde sie könnte im gesamten etwas filigraner werden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2014)

Hi Eisbein,

jepp, dass ist der erste Grobentwurf für eine Carbonwippe.

Wo würdest Du die Wippe noch filigraner machen? Kannst ja einfach mal in ein Rendering reinkritzeln und das dann hochladen... aber Du wirst merken, dass nicht allzu viel zu holen ist...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## nuts (15. April 2014)

Stefan, ich hatte den Vorschlag vor ner Weile schon Mal geäußert: Warum nicht das Lager Sitzstrebe-Wippe auch als Gabel direkt aus den Rohren ausführen? Könnte gefühlt schön leicht und auch noch günstig herzustellen sein, stelle mir das ähnlich wie die Kettenstreben-Horstlink-Lager vor. Vielleicht optisch ganz so hochwertig, aber das kommt in erster Linie aufs Finish an.


----------



## aurelio (15. April 2014)

Ich wäre auch für filigraner zu haben - weniger kantig. Gefällt mir aber auch so schon sehr gut!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Stefan, ich hatte den Vorschlag vor ner Weile schon Mal geäußert: Warum nicht das Lager Sitzstrebe-Wippe auch als Gabel direkt aus den Rohren ausführen? Könnte gefühlt schön leicht und auch noch günstig herzustellen sein, stelle mir das ähnlich wie die Kettenstreben-Horstlink-Lager vor. Vielleicht optisch ganz so hochwertig, aber das kommt in erster Linie aufs Finish an.



Hi Stefanus,

hmmm... eigentlich eine gute Idee, aber die Breite der aktuellen Sitzstreben reicht dafür nicht aus. Da müsste ich mal checken, ob neue Sitzstrebenrohre im Budgat sind. Ursprünglich wollte ich die übernehmen. Muss auch mal checken, wie sich die Geo-Verstellung dann umsetzen lässt. Das sollte aber recht einfach sein.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## veraono (15. April 2014)

Spricht was gegen eine Aussparung, das würde noch etwas filigraner wirken; so oder eher so ähnlich (kurz gekritzelt):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (15. April 2014)

Oder so?


----------



## veraono (15. April 2014)




----------



## icemlmo (15. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe mal einen Entwurf für die SL-Wippe gemacht... noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schon ganz nett
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir optisch schon sehr gut! 
Nur wirkt das Zwischenteil sehr massiv. Muss das so, oder kann man da noch ein wenig abspecken?


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2014)

Ist doch bei carbon gerade der Trick über volumen und Fläche zu arbeiten.

das zu löchern wäre doof.


----------



## icemlmo (16. April 2014)

Von löchern ist nicht die Rede. (Bei mir jedenfalls )
Finde nur, dass die Mittelstrebe massiv wirkt. Vielleicht liegt das auch an der Darstellung. Oder meinem Knick in der Optik.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2014)

die nutzt den vorhanden Bauraum gut aus. 
wegen mir dürfte es weniger kantig werden. sonst finde ichs gut.

unt entformen will ich das ding so auch nicht.


----------



## arghlol (16. April 2014)

Die Wippe geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung.
Allerdings finde ich, dass sie sich noch zu wenig in den Rahmen integriert. Sie sieht ein bißchen wie ein Fremdkörper darin aus.
Zum einen liegt das sicherlich an der kantigen Oberfläche (Stealthbomber-Look ;-)), die sich ansonsten im Rahmen nicht wiederfindet. Und natürlich auch an der Farbgestaltung, die die Wippe als Einzelteil hervorhebt.

Ein gutes Beispiel, wie man eine wuchtige Wippe gut in einen Rahmen integriert, ist mMn das Canyon Spectral.





Wenn man also irgendwie den Eindruck erwecken könnte, dass Sitzstrebe und Wippe zusammengehören wäre das schon super.
Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ohnehin der Meinung bin, dass Sitzstrebe, Wippe und Ausfallenden in einer Farbe sein sollten?


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ohnehin der Meinung bin, dass Sitzstrebe, Wippe und Ausfallenden in einer Farbe sein sollten?


meinst die "Farbe" oder?


----------



## warp4 (16. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> meinst die "Farbe" oder?


----------



## KainerM (16. April 2014)

"You can have any color you want, as long as it is black".

Mir ist die Wippe optisch noch zu unterschiedlich vom Rahmen. Der besteht aus geraden linien, die in sanfte Kurven übergehen. Die Wippe wiederum ist sehr kantig, und hat optisch einen Knick in der Mitte. Rund würde das besser ans Bike passen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (16. April 2014)

Wippe ist schön, wenn man alles runden würde. Möglichst wenig ebene Flächen oder gerade Kanten. Mehr fließend. Das ist ja das schöne an Carbon. Sonst ist sie ja schon schick.
Zur Farbe: Carbon Natur mit Klarlack. Und zwar ohne spezielle "Sicht-schicht".


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2014)

Version von foreigner gefällt mir auch besser.
Ich habe aber nach wie vor das "Problem", das sich diese Wippe wie die meisten gegen das Design des ICB stellt und nicht versucht, in den Formen mitzufließen. Dadurch ist auch diese Wippe dominanter, als sie für meinen Geschmack sein sollte. Ich fände es schöner, wenn sie wenigstens ansatzweise dem Rahmen folgen würde, wie unten "schnell und schmutzig" skizziert.
Wenn die dann noch in Schwarz/Carbon kommt, ist die ganz anders in das Design integriert. Die Originalwippe ist mir einfach zu sehr ein Fremdkörper, weil sie keiner Rahmenlinie folgt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. April 2014)

Hmmm... aber die Wippe sträubt sich doch noch viel mehr gegen den "Formfluss" im Rahmen? Außerdem könnte es Probleme mit dem Zugausgang für die Reverb Stealth geben... der hat mir eh schon Kummer bereitet (im Hinblick auf eine 222er Dämpfer Kompatibilität, wird eng wenn die Wippe noch weiter nach hinten kommt).

Anyway... habe noch ein kleines Update. Die Formen sind jetzt etwas stärker verrundet und das Mittelteil ist komplet neu gestaltet. Ein bissl was vom "kantigen" Look will ich aber erhalten, es soll ja in die neue Formensprache passen. Mit weiteren Anpassungschritten werden in der Zukunft auch noch mal die Rohrformen weiter entwickelt, aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik. Here you go:





Greez,
Stefan


----------



## icemlmo (16. April 2014)

Das schlankere Mittelteil finde ich gelungen. 

Ist die @Hasifisch-Variante wirklich unmöglich? Quasi die Umstülpung deiner aktuellen Version. Die Stealth Kabelführung könnte doch noch unter dem Mittelteil durch, da wäre ja noch Platz, oder?


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2014)

mir gefällt die biegung nach vorne wie von stefan besser. duck weg


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hmmm... aber die Wippe sträubt sich doch noch viel mehr gegen den "Formfluss" im Rahmen? ...



Meinst du? Sie folgt aber zunächst dem Sitzrohr und spiegelt dann den Winkel...in meiner Skizze nicht exakt, aber grundsätzlich.
Die Originalwippe hängt halt nur irgendwie optisch im Rahmen...nicht despektierlich gemeint...  Rein technisch ist sie natürlich die einfachste und damit beste Variante.
Muss mir wohl doch mal einen eigenen Prototypen fertigen lassen. Hat wer Interesse an einem Crowdfunding? Dachte da an einen Graphen-Hohlkörper, sollte bei max. 5g liegen und sich im Falle eines Crashes in Gänze vom restlichen Rahmen umwickeln lassen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Meinst du? Sie folgt aber zunächst dem Sitzrohr und spiegelt dann den Winkel...in meiner Skizze nicht exakt, aber grundsätzlich.


Und dann kommt ein unharmonischer Bogen der aussieht wie "OH, verdammt, ich muss ja noch irgendwie zu den Lagern rüber". Diesen 90°-Bogen finde ich auch nirgendwo in der restliche Linienführung


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2014)

Leute...



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...in meiner *Skizze* nicht exakt, aber grundsätzlich...



Trotz allem bleibt die Originalwippe und auch der neue Entwurf ein Fremdkörper, ich weiß einfach nicht, wo ich da irgendwas Harmonisches entdecken soll.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2014)

Mir gefallen auch dinge die technisch super genial sind - auch wenn sie kacke aussehen...

Harmonie ist ja sowas von out....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2014)

Mir gefällt, wenn beides dabei ist...


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2014)

das ist dann optimal...

aber manche technisch gute Sachen sind kaum hübsch zu machen

bsp. parafork


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2014)

Yepp.
Und um den Leuten gleichzeitig unsinnige, hässliche und überteuerte Sachen zu verkaufen braucht es eine dicke Industrie mit starker Lobby.
Siehe aktuelle Autos...


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2014)

@Stefan.Stark deine zweite version find ich schon besser, hab dennoch mal was reingeschrieben. Das wird außer mir vmtl. nur noch max. 5 andere betreffen, der rest wird das fahrrad sicher mehr bergauf fahren als tragen. Wenn du das rad aber 2-4stunden auf den schultern hast, nervt die wippe schon


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2014)

runder, weichere Kanten ok..
aber wie willst du die Bauhöhe ändern ? 
andere Lager?

ich hab für trage Touren stück moosgummi drauf


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2014)

da sind lager drin?!

Das wusst ich nicht. Dann wirds wohl nicht gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (16. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> meinst die "Farbe" oder?


Such dir eine aus.. jeder nach seiner Couleur ;-)






Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ein bissl was vom "kantigen" Look will ich aber erhalten, es soll ja in die neue Formensprache passen.


D.h. der Rahmen bekommt auch bei den Rohren ein neues Design? Dann könnte es zumindest hilfreich sein da schon mal was zu zeigen.
Für die Phantasielosen wie ich es einer bin ;-)


----------



## benzinkanister (16. April 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
schau mal, ich glaub wenn du den einen Knick wegmachst / entschärfst (gestrichelte rote Linie links) und in der rechten Ansicht auch die Kante etwas entschärfst (blaue linie rechts) siehts immer noch noch nach Carver aus, ist aber nicht mehr so arg kantig.






Gruß


----------



## veraono (16. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ist doch bei carbon gerade der Trick über volumen und Fläche zu arbeiten.
> 
> das zu löchern wäre doof.


Macht Sinn, hatte das mit dem Carbon nicht bedacht. Organischere Formen und geschwungene Linien (so wie in dem 2. Entwurf den ich gepostet hab oder in dem vom Foreigner) finde ich auch wesentlich harmonischer, vor allem da die Wippe so ein herausgestelltes, zentrales  Element in dem Rahmen ist.
Den Versuch die Wippe an die Rohrverläufe anzupassen finde ich sehr unpassend, dafür ist sie zu zentral im Rahmen und weicht zu stark von den Rohrverläufen ab (aber warum ist denn eine Wippe als optisches Element schlecht, wir wollen ja kein Liteville 301 sondern ein echtes Fully ).


----------



## arghlol (17. April 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Den Versuch die Wippe an die Rohrverläufe anzupassen finde ich sehr unpassend, dafür ist sie zu zentral im Rahmen und weicht zu stark von den Rohrverläufen ab (aber warum ist denn eine Wippe als optisches Element schlecht, wir wollen ja kein Liteville 301 sondern ein echtes Fully ).


Die Wippe wird man wegen ihrer Dimensionen und Aufhängepunkte ohnehin nicht verstecken können, da braucht man glaube ich keine Angst haben ;-)
Die momentanen Entwürfe sträuben sich in der Oberfächenstruktur (glatt vs kantig) *und* der Form (geschwungen vs geknickt) gegen den Rahmen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn man eins von beiden an den Rahmen anpasst, dass die schon deutlich weniger wie ein Fremdkörper im Rahmen wirkt.


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2014)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> schau mal, ich glaub wenn du den einen Knick wegmachst / entschärfst (gestrichelte rote Linie links) und in der rechten Ansicht auch die Kante etwas entschärfst (blaue linie rechts) siehts immer noch noch nach Carver aus, ist aber nicht mehr so arg kantig.
> [IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2026063/wippe_sl_01.png[/IMG]
> Gruß


 

Im Prinzip bin ich hie bei dir. Aber: beides dürfte sehr stark die Dämpferfreiheit bei großen, voluminösen Dämpfern einschränken. Denken wir mal an CCDB Air, Bos Vois, Vivid Air, ... . Das dann noch in 222mm. Also, von daher ist dann Stephans Version schon gut.

Entschuldigung wenn ich das so sage, aber den "Wippenvorschlag" von Hasifisch finde optisch ganz, ganz schlimm. Bitte so nicht.

@Stefan.Stark[/USER]:
Die zweite Version der Wippe ist gut und kann aus meiner Sicht gerne so bleiben. Der geänderte Mittelsteg ist viel schöner.
Andere Frage: Wie kommen wir mit der Geo jetzt mal zu Potte?

Wenn ich mit den Thread so ansehe,
- waren doch die meisten für eine Verkürzung des Reach. Die Frage wäre, wie viel wirklich? 10-15mm wurden genannt.
- waren die gewünschten Lenkwinkel meistens so zwischen 65° und 66°. (Die bisherigen Werte, nur in richtig geschweißt). Das ganze mit 3 Positionen.
- gingen die Tretlagerhöhen-wünsche weit auseinander.
- kann der Rest für die meisten so bleiben.

Ich bin ja immer noch dafür der neuen Mittelposition die bisherige niedrige Position zu verpassen (von 26"). Dann gibt´s immer noch was höheres und etwas niedrigeres und auch die 222mm Fans bekommen noch ordentliche Geos und Tretlagerhöhen mit der flachen Position.

Sollten wir das nicht abstimmen ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2014)

Ach ja... eine Geometrie soll das Bike ja auch noch haben 

Ich bin weitestgehend bei Dir. Hier meine Idee:
*Drei Positionen für die Geometrie, auf die mittlere wird die Grundgeometrie gezeichnet. Der LW soll 65,5° betragen, die Tretlagerhöhe soll der flachen Einstellung vom aktuellen ICB entsprechen. Dazu kommt dann eine flache/tiefe Einstellung mit ca. 65° und zusätzlichen 6-7mm Trelagerabsenkung. Die steile Einstellung kommt dann auf ca. 66° und erhöht das Tretlager um ca. 6-7mm.

Den Reach würde ich nur sehr vorsichtig verkürzen so ca. 5-8mm... ein ganzer Zentimeter ist schon recht viel...

Die Steuerrohrlängen bleiben, mit der etwas längeren Gabel kommt der gewünschte größere Stack ja automatisch zustande. Gezeichnet wird die Geometrie dabei auf eine 170mm 650B Gabel und einen ZS Steuersatz. Wer später eine 160er fahren will kann einen externen Steuersatz verwenden und kommt damit wieder auf nahezu die gleiche Einbaulänge.*

Gut oder gut?

P.S.: Ich weiß nicht, ob eine Abstimmung mit so wenig Teilnehmern Sinn ergibt. Wenn wir uns hier auf einen Weg einigen können, würde ich gerne auf eine weitere Abstimmung verzichten.


----------



## Garfieldzzz (17. April 2014)

gäbs irgendwo die Anbindungspunkte? mir ist eventuell über Ostern fad


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2014)

Hi Garfield,

meinst Du eine Skizze mit den Drehpunkten? Sowas könnte ich Dir zukommen lassen.
Oder brauchst Du die Anbindungsmaße von der Wippe?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2014)

ich glaub eine abstimmung brauchen wir zu der geometrie nicht mehr! Wirklich große unruhen gab es bei dem thema ja eh nicht.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2014)

eine Liste mit den Lagerpunkten wäre cool.
Hatte ja schonmal eine eigene Version gemacht, anhand der punkte aus dem 3d pdf... aber das waren alles krumme zahlen...


Lagergrößen bleiben ja gleich oder?

würde vielleicht auch mal das CAD anmachen.

oder ein step vom letzten stand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2014)

Hi Merlin,

bin grad unterwegs... lass uns dazu noch mal per PN kommunizieren!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2014)

gerne. 

bis wann können denn noch Ideen eingebracht werden ?
wann soll die Wippe gefreezed werden und in Produktion gehen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2014)

Ich wollte in den nächsten zehn Tagen einen Haken an die Sache bekommen (danach höchstens noch Änderungen für die Produktion). D.h. in der Zeit sollten wir auch noch einen Entwurf für die Ausfallenden hin bekommen.
Sonst wird das Ganze zu spät fertig für MY15... und außerdem steht noch ein ganz fettes Projekt vor der Haustür, da will ich Kollisionen vermeiden.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2014)

alles klar.

Kollisionen will doch keiner....


----------



## arghlol (17. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> *[..] die Tretlagerhöhe soll der flachen Einstellung vom aktuellen ICB entsprechen. *


Relativ zur Achse, oder absolut?
Was für Werte relativ zur Achse wären das ca. mit und ohne SAG?


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Verstehe ich dich so richtig?
Du meintest zur Tretlagerhöhe, dass die absolute Tretlagerhöhe zum Boden gemessen beim neuen Rahmen in der mittleren Position mit 650B Rädern die gleiche sein wird wie beim bisherigen Rahmen mit 26" Rädern in der flachen Position. Richtig?

(Also übersetzt auf 650B Laufrad heißt das, der Tretlager-Offset in der mittleren Position wird so ca. -4,5mm beim neuen Rahmen sein.)

Wenn dem so ist, dann bin ich mit allen Punkten sehr einverstanden!  (Reach dann schon eher -8mm )
Gruß!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2014)

Genau so wars gemeint... die absolute Tretlagerhöe soll gleich bleiben. In Relation zur Radlinie wird das Tretlager natürlich abgesenkt. Im momentanen Entwurf liegt das Tretlager bei -4mm in Relation zur Radlinie, also 12mm abgesenkt im Vergleich zum aktuellen ICB. Das entspricht ziemlich genau dem Unterschied im Radius der Laufräder.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2014)

d.h. wenn ich die neue Wippe ins alte ICB baue....
und 26" fahre...

dann ist die mittlere Stellung so wie jetzt die flache, und ich hab +- verstellbarkeit.

in Bezug auf die "alte" wippe, wo liegen da die Winkel einstellungen? 

was mich eigentlich interessiert... kann ich im alten ICB mit neuer Wippe und 222 Dämpfer die steile Stellung verwenden?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2014)

Hi Merlin... bin mir nicht ganz sicher... in der steilen Position stößt das Yoke eventuell gegen das Tretlager, müsste sich aber knapp ausgehen. Ich checke das noch mal, wenn wir mit den Änderungen durch sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. April 2014)

wenn das machbar ist wäre genial.
wenn du das hinbekommst das das Yoke beim 222 Dämpfer gerade nicht angeht denk ich mir ein nettes präsent aus.


----------



## Tobiwan (18. April 2014)

Hallo Stephan,
für mich hört sich die Geometrie-Verstellung und die angedachten Werte sehr gut an. 
Von mir aus - machen 
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2014)

@Stefan.Stark - hast du zufällig im Nachbarthread gelesen, wie hervorragend die R'nC Tauschaktion läuft?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. April 2014)

Hi doriuscrow,

habe bisher noch nicht reingeschaut... habe im Moment so viele Baustellen, dass ich garnicht alles mitverfolgen kann. Gleich mal einen Blick werfen...

Die Frage ist: Will ich da überhaupt rein schauen? 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## arghlol (20. April 2014)

Ich glaube kaum, dass du dir die grauen Haare anderer Leute auch noch wachsen lassen willst ;-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. April 2014)

Habs grad überflogen... und mich dann entschlossen lieber doch noch ein Radler zu trinken und den Laptop zu zu machen 

Frohe Ostern & dicke Eier!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (20. April 2014)

Radler würde mir da nicht reichen ...


----------



## foreigner (22. April 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark - hast du zufällig im Nachbarthread gelesen, wie hervorragend die R'nC Tauschaktion läuft?


 
Was ist denn das für eine Aktion? hab nix gefunden ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Aktion? hab nix gefunden ...


Alle die ein krummes/verbeultes RnC hatten durften kostenlos einen neuen Rahmen ordern. Nur kamen die mit weiß lackierten Hauptrahmen an. Was irgendwie so den Eindruck macht als müsste da was verdeckt werden. Die Hinterbauten sind nämlich RAW...


----------



## Kharne (22. April 2014)

Und die Ausfallenden schwarz elox.


----------



## icemlmo (22. April 2014)

Was bedeutet denn krumm/verbeult?
Meine Wippe ist nämlich ganz schön krumm und der Horstlink glänzt mit permanentem Spiel - auch nach Lagerwechsel.


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2014)

Wie geht das jetzt weiter?
Wippe war quasi klar, Geo auch. Stefan konstruiert das mal und zeigt´s uns dann. Mensch ist das diesmal traute Einigkeit.

Was kommt dann noch ?
Ausfallenden gibt´s ja noch nicht. Da mach ich jetzt einfach mal weiter .

- Also, ich bin ein Freund der 142mm Nabenbreite, die sollte bleiben.
- Maxle finde ich doof. Habe ein Rad mit Maxle hinten und mag das gar nicht. Wirklich keine schöne Bedienung. Dass das wirklich fest ist, muss man ganz schön Kraft aufwänden und es ist eher dreckanfällig und knirscht gerne mal. Da mag ich das x12 wesentlich lieber.
Sehr gut gefällt mir der DT Swiss x12 Schnellspanner in Kombination mit einem Gegengewinde im austauschbaren Ausfallende. Also so fände ich es richtig geil: (gerade das Ausfallende ist superschick)













- Postmount 7" ist gut. Ich fände Postmount 8" noch besser. Schön leicht und ohne Adapter mit großer Scheibe. Das ist es. Ich weiß wirklich keinen Grund, weshalb man keine große Scheibe nehmen sollte. Auf die 25-30g für eine größere Scheibe ist echt gepfiffen. Gewindeeinsätze fände ich auch gut.
- Für Shimano-Schaltwerke sollte es ein eigenes Schaltauge mit Direct Mount geben. Das wäre auch super. Also so ungefähr:









So, das wäre dann meine Wunschliste für die Ausfallenden.
Ach ja, ganz wichtig noch: Eine ordentliche Horst-Link Lagerung! Entweder ein großes, stabiles Gleitlager, oder noch besser fände ich eine Kombi aus Gleit und Nadellager.


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sehr gut gefällt mir der DT Swiss x12 Schnellspanner in Kombination mit einem Gegengewinde im austauschbaren Ausfallende. Also so fände ich es richtig geil: (gerade das Ausfallende ist superschick)


bei X12*142 bin ich voll bei dir.
den Schnellspanner find ich aber doof. ich finde es gerade gut das da nix wegsteht was man nicht braucht.
wenn überhaupt dann gibt es ja noch das:
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2595
was ist das für ein Rahmen ?
das Ausfallende find ich geil. Vor allem das Gewinde nicht als Extra Teil das man gegen verdrehen sichern muss...
einteilig statt 3 Teile  - immer gut.



foreigner schrieb:


> - Postmount 7" ist gut. Ich fände Postmount 8" noch besser. Schön leicht und ohne Adapter mit großer Scheibe.
> Auf die 25-30g für eine größere Scheibe ist echt gepfiffen. Gewindeeinsätze fände ich auch gut.



hatten wir letztes Jahr ausgiebig...
die tauschbaren gewinde im PM wie auf deinem Bild find ich schonmal gut...
und ich wollte letztes Jahr auch direkt 8"...
bin ja auch länger 203 hinten gefahren. jetzt 180 ...und es waren bei mir 97g weniger....
(203mm Ice tech scheibe gegen 180er formula + adapter (einer mit längeren schrauben nicht 2 mehr))
und ich muss unterdessen zugeben das 180mm hinten völlig ok ist.




foreigner schrieb:


> - Für Shimano-Schaltwerke sollte es ein eigenes Schaltauge mit Direct Mount geben. Das wäre auch super.



wenn du ein CAD Modell für die aktuellen enden willst... hab ich mal gemacht.
wollte anfangs ja eigene Enden mit 8" PM und direct mount haben.

war mir dann aber zu aufwändig zu fräßen.
und ich will ja eh auf XX1 wechseln.



foreigner schrieb:


> Entweder ein großes, stabiles Gleitlager, oder noch besser fände ich eine Kombi aus Gleit und Nadellager.


bitte keine nadellager... die sind an der stelle doch ruck zug platt.
ich hab mit den aktuellen übrigens überhaupt keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2014)

Ich fahre seit ner Woche SLX hinten auf 180er Tektro-Scheibe. Die hat schon so viel Power dass mir das Hinterrad teilweise schneller steht als mir lieb ist. Langt, ich brauch und will keine 203er hinten. Selbst Eisbein fährt hinten 180.

Stefan sagte doch schon dass ihm die Maxle von den Chefs vorgeschrieben wurde, oder? Ich mag das so wie es gerade ist auch lieber. Sieht schön clean aus, sooo oft muss ich ans HR nicht ran und hält.

DirectMount kann man machen, aber nagelt man sich damit nicht auf Shimano fest? Das wäre dann schon doof.


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2014)

hatte ich schon wieder vergessen das der stefan was von maxle sagte...
Carver will halt wohl einfach das es nicht besser wird....


Direct mount ist cool, aber man legt sich halt wirklich fest... und in 2 Jahren ändert schimano das dann wieder... und dann?


siehe Fotoalbum von gestern...(warte auf news artikel)
man kann auch standarts noch weiter aufbohren bis man gar keine auswahl mehr hat.

(wobei das zeug genial aussieht...)


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bei X12*142 bin ich voll bei dir.
> den Schnellspanner find ich aber doof. ich finde es gerade gut das da nix wegsteht was man nicht braucht.
> wenn überhaupt dann gibt es ja noch das:
> http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2595
> ...


 
Der Rahmen mit dem hübschen Schaltauge ist ein turner.
Ich brauche auch keinen Schnellspanner. Die normale X12 Achse dazu wäre mir auch am liebsten.  Aber besser der DT Spanner, wenn es ein Schnellspanner sein muss, als Maxle. Maxle ist echt Mist. Schlimm genug, dass das vorne an der Gabel schon ist.

Das Gewicht darfst du so nicht rechnen. Mit 8" Postmount hätte man auch keinen Adapter und Adapterschrauben (die schweren Teile), sondern nur das Mehrgewicht der großen Scheibe. Das wären bei den Shimano-Stahlscheiben (SLX) 39g.

Mir ist die 180er hinten echt zu schlapp. Werde demnächst mal umrüsten. Die blöden 180er Scheiben haben mir letzten Herbst 8 Wochen Radfahren gekostet. Manuel überzogen bei voller fahrt, trotz starkem Bremsen nicht zurück gekommen, Knie kaputt. Mit 200er Scheiben wie an meinem anderen Bike wäre das nicht passiert. Aber auch beim normalen fahren, finde ich, die 180er haben an einem Enduro nix verloren. Und wer die "180mm hinten völlig ok findet", der wird sich wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht über 200mm hinten aufregen. Oder was ist jetzt der Nachteil? Mehr Bremskraft, bessere Dosierbarkeit und bessere Hitzebeständigkeit?
Oder 39g ? Ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> DirectMount kann man machen, aber nagelt man sich damit nicht auf Shimano fest? Das wäre dann schon doof.


 
Hatte gemeint nur als alternatives Schaltauge. Man braucht dann schon zwei für Sram und Shimano.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2014)

Warum willst du den Leuten das Maximum vorschreiben, wenn sie es z.B. im Mittelgebirge garnicht brauchen? Vielleicht fährt sogar jemand 180/180? 
Wegen ein paar Gramm für den Adapter den du dann sparst?


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2014)

Muss ja zu meiner Schande zugeben das ich letztes Jahr noch genau so gedacht habe....
und unbedingt 203mm hinten wollte....

Unterdessen sehe ich in 203 am HR überhaupt keinen Vorteil mehr.

Die maximale BRemskraft kommt vom Reifen - nicht der Bremse. Und das vor allem am HR.
und wenn man einen maual versaut hilft eine 200er Scheibe wohl auch kaum.

und die 39g stimmen nicht. dachte ich ja auch immer... aber wie gesagt bei mir waren es 97g. und nur längere Schrauben im Adapter nicht 2 mehr.

gut die Formula scheiben sind etwas leichter als die ice tech, aber auch nicht die Welt.

ich find hinten jetzt 180mm optimal (was kümmert mich mein geschwätz von gestern  )


----------



## mhubig (23. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die normale X12 Achse dazu wäre mir auch am liebsten. Aber besser der DT Spanner,
> wenn es ein Schnellspanner sein muss, als Maxle. Maxle ist echt Mist.



Kann die Kritik zur Maxle irgendwie nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Was stört denn da? 





Der Unterschied zum X-12 ist ja echt marginal ... hab die Rear Maxle Lite seit 'ner Weile
im Gebrauch und noch nix negatives bemerkt. Axe und auch das Gewinde machen einen
sehr stabilen und robusten Eindruck und das Handling ist auch Top ...


----------



## Eisbein (23. April 2014)

203mm hinten hat ein riesen nachteil. Es ist einfach noch weniger luft zu sämtlichen gegenständen auf dem trail. Wenn ich mir meine zwei defekten scheiben vom letzten sommer anschaue... puhh 
Und wo die 180er hinten nicht hilft, wird die 200er keine wunder vollbringen. Soooo groß ist der unterschied auch nicht, noch dazu würde ich in dem konkreten fall den fehler nicht zwangsläufig in der scheibengröße suchen. Die Scheibe hinten ist deutlich anfälliger gegen verschmutzungen. 

Ich bekomm mein HR mit 180mm unt organischen belägen in den XT's selbst für leichte trialgeschichten ausreichend blockiert. Also ich glaub nicht das es hinten mehr braucht. Und wenn jemand das "mehr" benötigt (entweder weil die trails so flach sind, das man 50:50 bremsen kann, oder weil mal hinten einen schaufelreifen fährt) dann soll er doch bitte das mehrgewicht in kauf nehmen. Die mehrheit hier ist mit 180mm sicher mehr als zufrieden. Ein enduro ist ja auch kein DH rad, wo es um die letzten zehntel und 100stel geht. 

Was an der Maxle stört? Noch ein teil mehr was den kampf mit steinen und wurzeln aufnehmen möchte. Da wo der maxle-hebel 10-15mm (geschätzt) rausschaut, bist du bei X12 bei 0mm  Mich würde es auch nicht wundern wenn das x12 system leichter ist.


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2014)

50:50 geht aber auch nicht wenns eben ist  klugscheiß.... oder ist dein schwepunkt unter nabenhöhe?

das mit dem Schnellspanner sehe ich auch so... und wie oft macht ihr das HR raus?
ich eigentlich nur zum Reifenwechsel. also vielleicht 2/monat.


----------



## Eisbein (23. April 2014)

Und selbst wenn man es öfter braucht, ist ja auch kein aufwand mal den 5er einbus aus der hosentasche zu holen. 

@bremsbalance... du weist worauf ich hinaus wollte


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2014)

Wenn der Rahmen eine 8" Postmountaufnahme hat, dann ist das Mehrgewicht nur die Scheibe und das sind im Falle der Shimano Stahlscheibe 39g. Bei ICE Tec sind´s weniger, bei Formula noch weniger. Schrauben sind absolut die gleichen, Adapter gibt´s nicht.
Warum soll man sich mit etwas zu Frieden geben, das "ausreicht", wenn man ganz einfach was besseres haben kann? Das wird allgemein immer viel zu schnell gemacht.

Aber gut, von mir aus belassen wir es bei Postmount 7", den Beschädigungs-Grund in alpinen Gelände von Eisbein sehe ich ein. (Die 180mm "reicht" Begründungen nicht) War mir schon klar, dass da Gegenwehr kommt. Ich persönlich würde den Leuten trotzdem gerne die bessere Bremse "vorschreiben". Schade, dass es nur noch Postmount-Bremsen gibt, sonst wäre ich nämlich für IS. Nichts war schöner als IS-Bremse für die passende Scheibengröße mit IS-Aufnahme.





Ich werde mir erstmal die XT Sinterbeläge hinten drauf machen, die haben vorne viel gebracht. (Verstehe eh nicht weshalb serienmäßig organisch verbaut wird, die haben mir an noch keine Bremse jemals getaugt, weil die immer schlapper sind.) Wenn´s dann noch nicht reicht, dann halt Adapter dran und große Scheibe. Auf Adapter habe ich halt eigentlich keinen Bock. Merlin, fährst du nicht Saint oder Zee Bremsen? Mit einer DH-Bremse am Enduro-bike hat die Aussage "180mm reicht" einen gewissen Beigeschmack. 

X12 gefällt mir aus mehreren Gründen besser. Man bekommt es solide fest, es ist leichter, es steht nicht ab, es schaut gut aus und ist nicht dreckanfällig.
Maxle an der Hinterachse muss man ganz schön anknallen, an einem Bike dessen fokus auf bergab liegt, damit man die Steifigkeit hat, sonst gibt´s schnell schleifende Scheiben, schwammiges Gefühl und Co.. Schön zu bedienen ist das nicht. Außerdem kommt bei Maxle auch immer leicht Staub und Dreck rein. Dann knirscht das ganze noch schön und geht noch schwerer. Also mir gefällt´s gar nicht. Der DT X12 Spanner dagegen ist echt super zu bedienen. Das ist eine gute Alternative, wenn es Schnellspanner sein muss.
Syntace X12-System auf der rechten Seite (mit Nuss und so), muss dagegen nicht sein. Das geht auch einfacher und schöner (siehe turner-bikes).


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Syntace X12-System auf der rechten Seite (mit Nuss und so), muss dagegen nicht sein. Das geht auch einfacher und schöner (siehe turner-bikes).


kannte ich so nicht finde ich aber auch geil....

und ja hab die zee dran. von der reinen power ist die jetzt aber auch keine andere Welt wie eine slx.
beläge hab ich vorne sinter mit rippen und hinten resin ohne rippen. 
da ich gerne lange wheelie fahre find ich die resin hinten besser weil schöner zu dosieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (24. April 2014)

Ich bin die Formula the one mit Sinterbelägen gewohnt. Die kommen halt recht hart. Ich finde aber man kann sie trotzdem prima dosieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. April 2014)

Hi Leute,

sorry, dass ich so lange nichts von mir habe hören lassen. Habe gerade den Unterbodenschutz-super-GAU... meine bessere hälfte und ich sind seit Dienstag jeden Tag dabei den Unterboden von meinem Restaurationsobjekt zum lackieren vorzubereiten :kotz: Habe diese Arbeit völlig unterschätzt...

Back to Topic:
Ich schaue mir mal die Specs von der DT-Achser an. Vielleicht lässt sich da was machen. Ich werde auch noch mal den Vorschlag machen bei X12 zu bleiben, so 100% in Stein gemeißelt war diese Entscheidung meiner Meinung nach nicht 

Bei der HR-Bremse bleibts bei einer 180er Scheibe... jeder kann mit minimalem Mehrgewicht auf eine 200er gehen und für den "Hausgebrauch" tuts eine 180er allemal. Ich finde es sogar angenehmer zu dosieren...

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Wie es schon im Nachbarthread steht... einige R'nC Rahmen sind wohl einfach mal ohne Rücksprache in Taiwan lackiert worden. Ich vermute(!) dass es wieder um gespachtelte Stellen ging, die verdeckt werden sollten. Schon lustig, vor allem in Anbetracht dessen, dass nach den ersten R'nC schon genau dieses Thema besprochen haben (zur der Zeit war ich ja selbst noch fest bei Carver). Ich dachte wir hätten damals unmissverständlich erklärt, wobei es beim Thema R'nC geht. So kann man sich irren... 

Nebenbei noch zur Info: Das lackierte/gepulverte Rahmen durchaus mal gespachtelt sind ist absolut nichts ungewöhnliches oder schlimmes... bei einem rohen Rahmen kommt es halt n bissl suboptimal.


----------



## olsche (25. April 2014)

Ob sich die Arbeit für das 2015er noch lohnt? 
Wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert und Google befragt und auf die 13/14er Erfahrungen stößt entscheidet er sich wohl eher nicht dafür...


----------



## KainerM (25. April 2014)

Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser, keine Angst. Ende Februar die Rahmen, mitte März die Bikes. Genaue Infos gibt es ein paar Tage bevor die Bikes zu euch kommen.

Mfg


----------



## warp4 (25. April 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser, keine Angst. Ende Februar die Rahmen, mitte März die Bikes. Genaue Infos gibt es ein paar Tage bevor die Bikes zu euch kommen.
> 
> Mfg


 
Wie jetzt, nächstes Jahr gibt es auch Infos ??

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. April 2014)

Infos kosten aber extra... 

Spaß beiseite... ich denke im Bereich Service wird sich bald einiges verbessern. Im Moment werden einige Abteilungen an einen Standort zusammen geführt, das wird die interne Kommunikation deutlich verbessern. Der Wille ist da und die entsprechenden Maßnahmen sind auch in Arbeit!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (25. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ich denke im Bereich Service wird sich bald einiges verbessern. Im Moment werden einige Abteilungen an einen Standort zusammen geführt, das wird die interne Kommunikation deutlich verbessern. Der Wille ist da und die entsprechenden Maßnahmen sind auch in Arbeit!



Hmmm. wo habe ich das anfang 2013 schonmal gelesen ? 
gut das ich mein icb schon habe, das Wetter gut ist und ich es jetzt gleich ausführen werde


----------



## olsche (25. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gut das ich mein icb schon habe, das Wetter gut ist und ich es jetzt gleich ausführen werde


Ich mag dich nicht...


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2014)

hoffe das es morgen auch noch schön ist... dann gehts in die Berge 
nur um nochmal nach zu treten  
so jetzt muss ich aber aufn Trail


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Ich mag dich nicht...


Weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst aber hier sind auch 20° und keine Wolke am Himmel. Muss aber noch ein wenig arbeiten. Aber morgen geht's ballern im Harz.


----------



## olsche (25. April 2014)

Kreis Recklinghausen,  hier sind auch 20 C und strahlender Sonnenschein... Nur kein ICB, und auf Hardware hab ich grade kein Bock.


----------



## cmi (25. April 2014)

Interessant wäre ja, ob es mit diesem Projekt ernsthaft(!!!) weitergeht? Ist das momentan alles noch in der Findungsphase, @Stefan.Stark, oder gibt es ein definitives "wird es geben, wird produziert!!" von Seiten Carver? Weil mal ernsthaft, aktuell gibt es eine dermaßen große Unsicherheit, was das Carver-ICB (jetzt sogar ein Präfix notwendig) angeht... Ich trau dem ganzen einfach nicht (mehr). Der Weggang von Hans hat da kein Stück geholfen (das richtet sich jetzt nicht gegen Flo)


----------



## FeliXtreme (25. April 2014)

Gibt es zum neuen bike auch einen soweit möglich perfekt abgestimmten coildämpfer?


----------



## cmi (27. April 2014)

Hm, mal angenommen hier geht es weiter  Würde der arg flache Lenkwinkel der 650b-ICBs mit der geänderten Wippe wieder etwas steiler?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. April 2014)

Meinst du den nominellen gezeichneten Winkel oder den Winkel der durch den teils exorbitanten Schweißverzug dann am Ende raus kam? Nach bisherigem Stand soll die steile Stellung wohl wieder 66° kriegen. 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ach ja... eine Geometrie soll das Bike ja auch noch haben
> 
> Ich bin weitestgehend bei Dir. Hier meine Idee:
> *Drei Positionen für die Geometrie, auf die mittlere wird die Grundgeometrie gezeichnet. Der LW soll 65,5° betragen, die Tretlagerhöhe soll der flachen Einstellung vom aktuellen ICB entsprechen. Dazu kommt dann eine flache/tiefe Einstellung mit ca. 65° und zusätzlichen 6-7mm Trelagerabsenkung. Die steile Einstellung kommt dann auf ca. 66° und erhöht das Tretlager um ca. 6-7mm.
> ...


----------



## arghlol (27. April 2014)

Beim aktuellen ICB sind die Winkel beim Einsatz von 650b-Laufrädern ja ca. einen halben Grad flacher.
Da das SL ja für 650b konstruiert wird, sollten die Winkel für diese Laufradgröße gelten.

Ob das am Ende auch bei rauskommt lässt sich schwer abschätzen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2014)

Ja, klar, das bezieht sich alles auf 650B, 26" ist beim SL kein Thema mehr.


----------



## cmi (28. April 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen ICB sind die Winkel beim Einsatz von 650b-Laufrädern ja ca. einen halben Grad flacher.



Ja das meine ich - ist ja noch flacher als so schon. Danke fürs markieren  Das heißt also, das wäre allein mit der Wippe korrigierbar. Muss noch mal raussuchen, was Stefan geschrieben hatte, was NICHT änderbar wäre bei MJ13 und 14.


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## cmi (29. April 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Muss noch mal raussuchen, was Stefan geschrieben hatte, was NICHT änderbar wäre bei MJ13 und 14.



kann mir dahingend jemand helfen bitte? ich suche mir nen wolf nach dem beitrag. weiß leider nicht mehr, ob das im newsbereich oder irgendwo hier stand. bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob der beitrag von stefan oder nuts war.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Mai 2014)

Huhu 

Sooo endlich wieder da... ich hab grad zwei fürchterliche, nervige und vom Pech verfluchte Wochen hinter mich gebracht... würg!!

Heute Abend/Nacht gibt es wieder Updates für die Wippe (sollte dann fertig sein) und für die Ausfallenden (sollten schon mal die Optik zeigen).

@cmi:
Am Dienstag habe ich noch mal ein Technik-Meeting bei Carver... da werde ich nochmal die "X-12 Frage" stellen. Ansonsten steht ja soweit alles. Oder hattest Du noch spezielle Ideen?

Wegen der neuen Wippe im aktuellen ICB: Im aktuellen ICB würde die Geometrie der flachen Position entsprechen, mit der Option auf +0,5° und -0,5° Lenkwinkel. Der Federweg liegt bei ~170mm.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Mai 2014)

Achso... wegen ICB 2.0:

Das hat nichts mit unserer Überarbeitung zu tun! Das Carver-ICB wird weiter gepflegt, schließlich steckt ein Haufen Arbeit und Herzblut in dem Projekt 

Die kommende Woche soll das ICB SL zeichnungstechnisch fertig werden, dann streiten wir erstmal über das ICB 2.0 
In der Zukunft werden wir aber bestimmt auch noch weitere Updates für das Carver ICB generieren!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## olsche (4. Mai 2014)

Die Arbeit wird aber mit Füßen getreten...
So ein Projekt kann nur Erfolg haben wenn die Firma auch dahinter steht. 
Das wage ich aktuell stark zu bezweifeln...


----------



## arghlol (4. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wegen der neuen Wippe im aktuellen ICB: Im aktuellen ICB würde die Geometrie der flachen Position entsprechen, mit der Option auf +0,5° und -0,5° Lenkwinkel. Der Federweg liegt bei ~170mm.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


Beziehen sich die Angaben des Lenkwinkels beim alten ICB auf 26'' oder 27,5''?
Oder anders gefragt: Wenn ich ein ICB mit 650b Laufrädern habe und die neue Wippe verbaue wird das Rad noch einen halben Grad flacher, oder bleibt es gleich?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Beziehen sich die Angaben des Lenkwinkels beim alten ICB auf 26'' oder 27,5''?
> Oder anders gefragt: Wenn ich ein ICB mit 650b Laufrädern habe und die neue Wippe verbaue wird das Rad noch einen halben Grad flacher, oder bleibt es gleich?



Auf beides... ich habe einen Weg gefunden, der es erlaubt die Grundgeometrie der ursprünglichen Wippe in der 170mm/flach Position zu übernehmen. D.h. es ist egal, von welcher Geometrie Du ausgehst


----------



## arghlol (4. Mai 2014)

Stimmt ich habe mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt 
Bei der neuen Wippe ist der gesamte einstellbare Bereich dann aber 0,5° flacher, oder?
Also der steilste Winkel den man einstellen kann wird flacher?
Oder ich kapier es einfach nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Stimmt ich habe mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt
> *Bei der neuen Wippe ist der gesamte einstellbare Bereich dann aber 0,5° flacher, oder?
> Also der steilste Winkel den man einstellen kann wird flacher?*
> Oder ich kapier es einfach nicht ;-)



Jepp!


----------



## Chris0711 (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo Stefan, hast du schon Info ob es die Wippe zu kaufen geben wird? Man könnte ja eine vorbestellungsliste machen. Ich hätte Interesse?

Wäre in der Wippe Luft um auf die aktuelle steile Position zu kommen? Mit einem selber gebauten Chip?

Ich finde es gut das du ich hier weiter engagierst!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Mai 2014)

Hi Chris,

ich checke am Dienstag, ob wir daraus ein Nachrüst-Teil oder ein Set (mit Sitzstreben) machen können. Mit einer Vorbestellliste halte ich das durchaus für möglich.

Auf die steilste Position der aktuellen Wippe wirst Du nicht ganz kommen... habe die Teile zu kompakt wie möglich gestaltet. Schicke nachher noch ein paar Bilder!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (4. Mai 2014)

da die sitzstreben für 27,5" werden will ich die nicht..

aber eine wippe würde ich auch sofort vorbestellen....

hast du an der Verbindung wieder die gleichen Lager genommen ?
ist ja so eine Top größe die nicht mal SKF herstellt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> ich checke am Dienstag, ob wir daraus ein Nachrüst-Teil oder ein Set (mit Sitzstreben) machen können. Mit einer Vorbestellliste halte ich das durchaus für möglich.
> 
> ...


Mit Offsetbuchsen könnte da vielleicht was gehen.


----------



## Chris0711 (4. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mit Offsetbuchsen könnte da vielleicht was gehen.


Gute Idee, die Buchse an der Wippe muss eh neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Mai 2014)

Hier wie versprochen das Wippen-Update:




Im Vergleich zur letzten Version ist die Position des Inlays etwas verdreht... vorher war es in einer Linie mit den Sitzstreben ausgerichtet, aber das ist natürlich Quatsch, weil sich dann der Federweg für jede Position stark unterscheidet. Jetzt ist die Anordnung so, dass die Schenkellänge der Wippe beinahe unverändert und damit auch der Federweg fast gleich bleibt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2014)

Was heißt "fast", in Zahlen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Mai 2014)

Und hier die Ausfallenden, rechts fehlt natürlich noch die PM-Aufnahme. Habe auch einfach mal das X-12 System beibehlaten, ob das durchgeht wird sich am Dienstag zeigen 








Habe auch mal kurz das Gewicht verglichen, alleine auf der rechten Seite werden wir ca. 60gr einsparen. Auf der linken Seite sehe ich sogar noch etwas mehr Einsparpotential... zusammen so 130-140gr nur an den Ausfallenden. Bei der Wippe kann ich es nicht genau sagen, da fehlt mir noch Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Plastikgedöns...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was heißt "fast", in Zahlen?



so 1-2mm... ich muss es noch mal genau überprüfen


----------



## veraono (4. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier wie versprochen das Wippen-Update, Im Vergleich zur letzten Version ist die Position des Inlays etwas verdreht....weil sich dann der Federweg für jede Position stark unterscheidet...


Dachte die FW-Verstellung wär so unförmig an der Stelle gewesen  
Wippe schaut gut aus aber aus dieser Perspektive kommt der "Knick" net so deutlich raus, hast du den nochmal überarbeitet oder bleibt der so wie im ersten Entwurf (aus Seitansicht)?


----------



## Pintie (5. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur letzten Version ist die Position des Inlays etwas verdreht... vorher war es in einer Linie mit den Sitzstreben ausgerichtet, aber das ist natürlich Quatsch, weil sich dann der Federweg für jede Position stark unterscheidet. Jetzt ist die Anordnung so, dass die Schenkellänge der Wippe beinahe unverändert und damit auch der Federweg fast gleich bleibt.



lol, ja das sind die Sachen die einem dann nachts im Bett kommen... "Moment, irgendwas passt da nicht...".....

Finde die Wippe gut. Ob leichter oder nicht (gehe mal davon aus). Rein technisch will ich die haben. Würde die sofort bestellen.

Wie hast du dir die Fertigung vorgstellt? Das Ende am unterrohr könnte witzig zum entformen sein.




Die Sitzstreben finde ich auch deutlich besser. Aber halt nix für 26".... und da bin ich militant.

vielleicht ein Ding zu den Passungen: das Loch wo die Mutter für die X12 Achse drin ist sollte etwas enger ausfallen als bisher. Ich muss Die Schaltauge Schraube schon sehr fest zu knallen damit die Mutter sich nicht mitdreht. 
Hab da unterdessen Locktide drin und muss föhnen um die raus zu machen.


----------



## Chris0711 (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

kannst du was zur Geo sagen wenn man am "alten" Rahmen die neuen Sitzstreben verbaut?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> Wie hast du dir die Fertigung vorgstellt? Das Ende am unterrohr könnte witzig zum entformen sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Merlin!

Die Entformung sollte nicht allzu kompliziert sein, habe darauf geachtet, das es keine komplizierten Hinterschnitte gibt. Vielleicht lässt sich das Teil sogar mit einer zweiteiligen Form machen. Eventuell braucht es einen Schieber, aber das sollte es gewesen sein.
Bei sowas reagiere ich natürlich auch auf das Feedback der Produzenten und mache bei Bedarf Anpassungen. Produktionstechnisch habe ich selbst nach Jahren in der Branche noch viel zu lernen... da rächt sich sich ein Studium ohne "richtige" Lehre davor. Meine Jahre als Fahrradmechaniker helfen zwar ungemein bei der Bewertung von Bikes/Details/Systemen, aber das hat ja nicht so viel mit der Produktion zu tun.

X-12:
Die aktuellen Modelle sind schon gefixt... MY14 hat deutlich reduzierte Toleranzen für die X-12.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (5. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> X-12:
> Die aktuellen Modelle sind schon gefixt... MY14 hat deutlich reduzierte Toleranzen für die X-12.



sinnvoll... bei mir kann sich das Schaltauge nämlich auch verdrehen, was mir schon öfter passiert ist. und dann wundert man sich warum die Schaltung dauernd rattert...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Mai 2014)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> kannst du was zur Geo sagen wenn man am "alten" Rahmen die neuen Sitzstreben verbaut?



Hi Chris,

um die Kompatibilität zu erhalten/vereinfachen habe ich ein bissl in die Trickkiste gegriffen... auch dem Bild kannst Du eine "Verlängerung" in der Skizze erkennen. Habe das so konstruiert, um mir das Leben einfacher zu gestalten... die Verlängerung entspricht genau dem Unterschied zur aktuellen 26" Geo => 10mm mehr Radstand (aber ca. 10mm weniger als die akutelle 650B Geo).





Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. Mai 2014)

verständlich und schade...
hätte gerne auch die neuen Streben  aber +10mm brauch ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Drei Fragen:
1. Eine Ausfallendenvariante wie die hier geht nicht?





Könnte zum normalen X12 nochmal schön Gewicht sparen und ist auch optisch wesentlich ansprechender.

2. Wenn ich die neuen Sitzstreben und Wippe in ein bisheriges ICB einbaue, was passiert dann mit Tretlagerhöhe / Lenkwinkel und bezogen auf welche Variante 26" und 27,5" ?
Mir ist klar, was passiert wenn ich nur die Wippe einbaue. Aber mit der Sitzstrebe ist das dann vom Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe so wie bisher bei 27,5" ausfallenden? Also, die Geo wird 0,5° flacher (verglichen mit 26")?

3. Kann ich die neue Wippe alleine ins 26" ICB einbauen und in der flachen Position fahren. Ich freu mich nämlich schon auf 63° Lenkwinkel und -4mm Tretlager.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2014)

Hey Stefan!

Ausfallenden gefallen mir richtig gut, wippe ist eh schön!

Schade das du es nicht nach Riva geschafft hast!
Achja, wenn Basti sich die tage mal wundert wo denn sein Alutech-Multitool ist, ich habs heute morgen im Rucksack gefunden.


----------



## SatanClaus (5. Mai 2014)

Hi,

wenn es Streben für 26" gibt und ich mit der Wippe den steilen Lenkwinkel fahren kann, wäre ich dabei.

Schade, wenn ich mir für einen leichteren Rahmen neue Laufräder und eine neue Gabel kaufen müsste.
Wobei mit größeren Laufrädern der Gewichtsvorteil wieder dahin wäre....
Hmmm, also wahrscheinlich keine neuen Streben.

Ich finde die flache Einstellung fährt sich sehr kippelig, da würde mich auch eine leichtere Wippe nicht glücklich machen.


----------



## Chris0711 (5. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> um die Kompatibilität zu erhalten/vereinfachen habe ich ein bissl in die Trickkiste gegriffen... auch dem Bild kannst Du eine "Verlängerung" in der Skizze erkennen. Habe das so konstruiert, um mir das Leben einfacher zu gestalten... die Verlängerung entspricht genau dem Unterschied zur aktuellen 26" Geo => 10mm mehr Radstand (aber ca. 10mm weniger als die akutelle 650B Geo).
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

das heisst es gibt keine LW Veränderung zum 26", lediglich das Tretlager geht um das Radiusdelta 26" zu 650B hoch?

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Pintie (5. Mai 2014)

Wird die Wippe hoffentlich sicht carbon oder?
also nur in einer Farbe lieferbar...

wenn man den http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-2014-fakten-lieferzeiten-bilder.663420/ hat man ja das gefühl das es dieses Jahr noch schlimmer ist als letztes.

Würde zumindest die Chance erhöhen das man gleich das richtige Teil bekommt.

Bin mal gespannt wann Carver der nächste Mitarbeiter verloren geht. Ich möchte da gerade nicht an der Hotline sitzen.


----------



## KainerM (5. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, genau dieser eine Mitarbeiter ist "schuld" an dem ganzen Massaker. Bis jetzt hat mich noch jeder einzelne, mit dem ich telefoniert habe, an den "Produktmanager" weitergeleitet. Und der ist mal wieder auf Tauchstation. Laut dem Laden ist er heute nicht da (wie auch am Freitag), laut Hotline telefoniert er gerade...


----------



## fender_90 (5. Mai 2014)

Zu der X-12 und den Ausfallenden MY 2014 kann ich sagen, das die "Mutter" von der X-12 bei mir per Hand nicht ins Ausfallende geht, auch nicht mit etwas aufbiegen. Vllt wenn dann mal ein Rad drin ist... irgendwann...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

die Spätschicht hat zugeschlagen... heute hat das konstruieren mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht 

Die neuen Ausfallenden sparen satte 150gr im Vergleich zu den aktuellen 26" Ausfallenden!!! Im Vergleich zu den 650B Ausfallern ists sogar noch mehr (muss das bei Gelegenheit noch mal messen). Mit den über 70gr im Steuerrohr und grob geschätzten 80-100gr an der Wippe wird das richtig spannend. Zusätzlich testen wir noch ein dünneres Oberrohr... wenn das keine Probleme auf dem Prüfstand bereitet sind noch mal 50-70 drin.

Hier ein paar Bilder:










Jetzt noch ein cooles, etwas kantigeres Unterrohr... hmmm... morgen (heute) mal ins Gespräch bringen.

Guats Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

gefällt.....

jetzt noch eine Kleinserie für die elitäre 26" Elite....


----------



## mhedder (6. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gefällt.....
> 
> jetzt noch eine Kleinserie für die elitäre 26" Elite....



Da bin ich dabei 

Gruß Marc


----------



## matou (6. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gefällt.....
> 
> jetzt noch eine Kleinserie für die elitäre 26" Elite....



Dabei & dafür!


----------



## -N0bodY- (6. Mai 2014)

Was hindert euch denn drann einfach 26" Räder einzubauen? Also ich würds machen. Etwas längere Kettenstreben, etwas tieferes Tretlager ist doch perfekt dann.


----------



## mhedder (6. Mai 2014)

Ich persönlich finde mehr Kettenstrebenlänge absolut nicht perfekt. Die kurzen Kettenstreben waren für mich mit ein Hauptgrund sich für das ICB zu entscheiden. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Etwas längere Kettenstreben, etwas tieferes Tretlager ist doch perfekt dann.


nope !

gerade beim XL Rahmen hast dann echt ein Schlachtschiff... und außerdem passt es dann auch nimmer ins auto 

und für mich ist das Tretlager schon jetzt tiefer als genug.

wobei ich mich da auf die Wippe freue. wird das ganze wieder etwas höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (6. Mai 2014)

Klingt erst mal nicht uninteressant mit den Zusatzteilen. Aber letzten Endes eben leider nur 650b, und vermutlich auch viel zu teuer. Und wie würde die Abwicklung der Bestellungen ablaufen? Wenn die gleich läuft wie die der Rahmen, dann werden wir wohl genau zwei Besteller finden, die sich da drüber trauen.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

das ist schon richtig...

wenn das so läuft wie bei den Rahmen und Komplettbikes (und warum sollte es besser werden?) gibts wieder Bluthochdruck.

aber: man hat ja was womit man fahren kann. Ist ja nur ein tuning Teil.

Wenn ich den anderen Thread so lese hab ich eher Sorgen falls ich mal was kaputt mache und ein Ersatzteil brauche. 

Mal ehrlich.... jeder der hier im Forum mitliest wie das bei Carver so läuft, der bestellt sich doch da nächstes Jahr kein bike....


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein cooles, *etwas kantigeres Unterrohr...* hmmm... morgen (heute) mal ins Gespräch bringen.
> 
> Guats Nächtle



Hier denkt auch keiner an die Ergonomie beim tragen... man man man


----------



## Luk00r (6. Mai 2014)

> Jetzt noch ein cooles, etwas kantigeres Unterrohr... hmmm... morgen (heute) mal ins Gespräch bringen.



Das ist schon beim aktuellen Nukeproof Mega ein absolutes KO-Kriterium
--> Tragekomfort


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hier denkt auch keiner an die Ergonomie beim tragen... man man man


gebe dir auf der einen seite vollkommen recht.
Meine Idee ist ja immer noch ein Carbonrahmen mit dickem Unterrohr, wo die wippe versenkt ist. so das die eine oberfläche mit dem unterrohr bildet.

Ich hab auf meinem Evoc ein stück Moosgummi das ausgehöhlt ist. da passt die wippe genau rein.
Außerdem rutscht das dann nicht so rum. und ist bequem


----------



## olsche (6. Mai 2014)

Es heisst ja auch Rad fahren, nicht Rad tragen...


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

dann wirds aber dreckig


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Es heisst ja auch Rad fahren, nicht Rad tragen...


Um gescheit radln zu können muss man nun mal tragen. So viele gipfel am alpenhauptkamm sind nicht durch fahrwege erschlossen.


----------



## foreigner (6. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Guats Nächtle


 
Sehr hübsch, sowohl Ausfallenden wie auch besonders die Wippe.
Und weil ich so eine gute Idee für die Verstellung an der Wippe hatte, bekomme ich jetzt eine ? 

Wird die jetzt eigentlich aus Carbon gefertigt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2014)

Eine Frage die ich mir ernsthaft stelle: Macht das SL noch Sinn? Wird nächstes Jahr überhaupt noch jemand in Erwägung ziehen ein ICB von Carver zu kaufen?
Wenn ich mir den Nachbarthread angucke, viel schlechtere PR kann man sich nicht verschaffen. Nicht ein Rahmen der richtig geliefert wird, reihenweise beschädigte Rahmen etc.pp. Das ist bald schlimmer als letztes Jahr, die versprochenen Verbesserungen kann ich nirgendwo erkennen. Und dann sollen da noch Carbonteile dran? Wie sehen die dann aus? Irgendwo scheint vom Zulieferer, über den (neuen) Montagebetrieb bis hin zur Auftragsabwicklung bei XXL komplett der Wurm drin zu sein.
Gerade wenn man sich für das CommunityBike interessiert wird man hier im Forum Infos dazu suchen, und nach den letzten Seiten im Thread zum 2014 kann man eigentlich nur eine Entscheidung treffen: Nee, lass mal lieber...

@Stefan.Stark
Gibt es zu dem Thema irgendwelche Massnahmen? Da muss doch intern schon die Hölle los sein, plus Kontrollbesuch beim angeblich super kompetenten Montagebetrieb. Bis jetzt macht es den Eindruck nach aussen als sei seit letztem Jahr nichts passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

in welchem Land soll die Carbon wippe gefertigt werden ? darfst du (@Stefan.Stark) uns das verraten ?

Ich denke es sagt schon was aus das der neue Montagebetrieb nur Bilder auf der Homepage hat von Bike Firmen die es nicht mehr gibt und oder insolvent sind ....

heftig finde ich das jetzt wohl schon mehrere Rahmen so angekommen sind:


----------



## olsche (6. Mai 2014)

Steuerrohr war ich glaube der erste...
Delle im Sitzrohr hatte er auch, trotz Luftpolsterfolie.


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Steuerrohr war ich glaube der erste...



nein....


tom34788 schrieb:


> @olsche:
> Würdest Du den Rahmen so fahren?
> Ich hab meinen mit genau der gleichen Beschädigung bekommen und warte auf den Austausch.


----------



## olsche (6. Mai 2014)

Okay, ist mir vorhin wohl entgangen...


----------



## icemlmo (7. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gefällt.....
> 
> jetzt noch eine Kleinserie für die elitäre 26" Elite....


Meine Rede ...


----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

Könnte man nur Unterstützen. Das hab ich ja im Zuge meiner "was wär eine Alternative"-Recherche festgestellt: Es gibt kaum noch 26" Enduros. Am XC-Markt gibts ohnehin nurnoch Trekkingräder. So viel also zu "der Markt verlangt 650b". Dem Markt diktiert man 650b. Keine Auswahl mehr bei 26" --> steigende Nachfrage bei 650b. Liegt aber wohl eher nicht daran, dass die Leute plötzlich nuroch 650b wollen... Das ICB war da eine nette Ausnahme.


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Das ICB *war* da eine nette Ausnahme.



leider....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Stefan.Stark
> Gibt es zu dem Thema irgendwelche Massnahmen? Da muss doch intern schon die Hölle los sein, plus Kontrollbesuch beim angeblich super kompetenten Montagebetrieb. Bis jetzt macht es den Eindruck nach aussen als sei seit letztem Jahr nichts passiert...



Hi Lt.,

wir haben gestern Maßnahmen zu dem Thema beschlossen... in Zukunft soll es Qualitätskontrollen an mehreren Stellen geben, so inetwa wird das aussehen: vor Versand in Taiwan => Wareneingang Deutschland => (falls Montage in D) Warenausgang Montagebetrieb => sonst vor Versand oder in der Filiale

Wir erarbeiten noch Prüflisten in denen Prüfpunkte und dazu jeweils Prüfintervalle (100% oder Stichproben) festgelegt werden. Wenns nach mir geht, dann wird auch jede Prüfung namentlich abgezeichnet, ich hoffe das wird sich so einrichten lassen. Am liebsten würde ich die Prüflisten noch mit euch besprechen und veröffentlichen, das würde unserer Glaubwürdigkeit wieder auf die Beine helfen... aber es soll auch nicht jeder Mitbewerber zu viel Einblick in unsere Abläufe bekommen (wobei ich dieses Argument nicht 100%ig teile, aber irgendwo verstehen kann).

Ich verkneife mir aber vollmundige Versprechungen, diesmal muss erst was passieren... dann werde ich auch wieder mutiger 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## cmi (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Lt.,
> 
> wir haben gestern Maßnahmen zu dem Thema beschlossen... in Zukunft soll es Qualitätskontrollen an mehreren Stellen geben, so inetwa wird das aussehen: vor Versand in Taiwan => Wareneingang Deutschland => (falls Montage in D) Warenausgang Montagebetrieb => sonst vor Versand oder in der Filiale
> 
> ...



klingt ja super, leider hieß es ja letztes jahr auch schon "alles wird gut, wir haben gelernt!". ich glaube, carver hat dieses jahr da deutlich mehr vertrauen(svorschuss) "verbrannt" als noch letztes jahr. diesmal galt es (aus meiner laiensicht) "nur" detailverbesserungen am rahmen zu haben (toleranzen) und teile zu organisieren und diese passend auszuliefern bzw. zusammenzuschrauben - und selbst das wurde phänomenal gegen die wand gefahren. 

wie läuft denn das bei drift&co? ist ja nicht so, dass das icb das erste rad von carver ist. ich verstehe nicht, wie eine große fahrradkette so "einfache" dinge so krass versemmeln kann. 

du gibst dir so eine mühe, ein richtig geiles rad zu bauen.. pläne für mj2015 etc (sogar abwärtskompatibel und mit nachrüstkit - wer bietet denn sowas sonst?), aber was dann "danach" bzw. außerhalb deines einflussbereichs passiert ist einfach nur  und zum  bzw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

Ein Wareneingang in Deutschland hätte tatsächlich geholfen. Dann wären zumindest die Weißen "RnC" Rahmen ausgeblieben, und vermutlich auch die vielen defekten Framesets.

Viel wichtiger wärs aber, das Projekt ernst zu nehmen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass Fahrrad XXL eine Rechnung für einen Rahmen stellt, den sie niemals zu Gesicht bekommen wird. Mit dessen Verkauf sie nichts zu tun hatten. Über den sie NICHTS wissen. Für den sie sich nicht verantwortlich fühlen.

Meine Zahlung lag zwei Wochen einfach nur rum.
Ich wurde nicht über den Versand informiert.
Ich habe erst bei dritten Anruf erfahren, dass mein Rahmen ENDLICH raus ist.
Mir wurde von XXL absolut nicht geholfen, als ich den falschen Rahmen bekommen habe.
Und das Schlimmste an dem ganzen Schlamassel:* Keinem einzigen Beteiligten ist auch nur ein einziges Mal, nicht einmal in einem Moment der Schwäche, so etwas wie ein "Entschuldigung" oder gar ein lakonisches "Sorry" über die Lippen gekommen.*

Und das hat nichts mit Qualitätskontrolle zu tun.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

@cmi:
Naja... ich hätte auch noch einiges besser machen können/sollen/müssen... nobody is perfect!
Seitdem ich in vielen Firmen in der Fahrradbranche mitbekommen habe wie chaotisch die Abläufe sind und wie wenig Einfluss man im Endeffekt auf seine Zulieferer nehmen kann, bin ich sehr vorsichtig geworden, bevor ich bei einer anderen Firma meckere (z.B. bei Bestellungen oder sowas)


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Mai 2014)

probleme mit zulieferern gibt es nicht nur in der fahradbranche.
eine eingangskontrolle sollte es dann aber schon geben.
man sollte schon vorher wissen was man verschickt oder verbaut.

was mich jetzt interesiert wie geht es jetzt weiter z.b. komplettbikes.
habe keine lust ewig zu warten und dann nichts mehr zu bekommen weil die anderen hersteller alles verkauft haben.
ich finde das icb als ein tolles projekt und ein bike das einiges bietet (hoffe ich mal) deshalb möchte ich es.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Lt.,
> 
> wir haben gestern Maßnahmen zu dem Thema beschlossen... in Zukunft soll es Qualitätskontrollen an mehreren Stellen geben, so inetwa wird das aussehen: vor Versand in Taiwan => Wareneingang Deutschland => (falls Montage in D) Warenausgang Montagebetrieb => sonst vor Versand oder in der Filiale
> 
> ...


Sorry Stefan, aber das macht ihr JETZT ERST? 
Ich hatte, nach all dem was letztes Jahr schief gegangen ist, Wären diese Maßnahmen zum neuen Modelljahr notwendig gewesen. Nicht erst wenn das neue Modelljahr vor die Wand gefahren ist 
Es gab ja letztes Jahr schon Probleme mit zerdrückten Sitzrohren Spachtelstellen etc. Und spätestens als die RnCs in weiß kamen hätten alle Alarmglocken läuten und jeder Rahmen einzeln geprüft werden müssen. Nicht nur Karton auf, Zubehör rein, Karton zu...


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

man kann nur erahnen was bei carver für Leute sind...

so in der Art stell ich mir die Marketing Abteilung vor


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sorry Stefan, aber das macht ihr JETZT ERST?
> Ich hatte, nach all dem was letztes Jahr schief gegangen ist, Wären diese Maßnahmen zum neuen Modelljahr notwendig gewesen. Nicht erst wenn das neue Modelljahr vor die Wand gefahren ist
> Es gab ja letztes Jahr schon Probleme mit zerdrückten Sitzrohren Spachtelstellen etc. Und spätestens als die RnCs in weiß kamen hätten alle Alarmglocken läuten und jeder Rahmen einzeln geprüft werden müssen. Nicht nur Karton auf, Zubehör rein, Karton zu...



Eine QC ab Taiwan gibts natürlich schon länger... aber danach gibt es leider noch zu viele Möglichkeiten, dass etwas schief geht. Deswegen ist jetzt die Mehrstufige QC in der Planung. Bei Verkäufen in der Filiale findet natürlich durch und bei der Montage eine Kontrolle statt... die letztendliche Qualität hängt dann am Monteur... aber da gibt es viel Licht und Schatten 

ERGÄNZUNG: Stellt euch eine lückenlose QC durch eigene Mitarbeiter nicht Asien nicht so leicht vor... im Prinzip müsste dann ein entsprechend ausgebildeter Mitarbeiter ein halbes Jahr oder noch mehr vor Ort verbringen. Wenn sich überhaupt jemand dafür findet, dann kostet das verdammt viel Geld. Für Carver-Dimensionen ist das (noch) völlig unrentabel. Deswegen sind wir auf Partner vor Ort angewiesen. Leider zeigt sich immer wieder ein völlig unterschiedliches Verständnis für Arbeitsweisen und Problemlösungen  Die (ohne Rücksprache) lackierten Rahmen waren auch gut gemeint... und sind dummerweise, um Zeit zu sparen, ungesichtet weiter versandt worden. Alles not so easy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (7. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sorry Stefan, aber das macht ihr JETZT ERST?
> Ich hatte, nach all dem was letztes Jahr schief gegangen ist, Wären diese Maßnahmen zum neuen Modelljahr notwendig gewesen. Nicht erst wenn das neue Modelljahr vor die Wand gefahren ist
> Es gab ja letztes Jahr schon Probleme mit zerdrückten Sitzrohren Spachtelstellen etc. Und spätestens als die RnCs in weiß kamen hätten alle Alarmglocken läuten und jeder Rahmen einzeln geprüft werden müssen. Nicht nur Karton auf, Zubehör rein, Karton zu...


 
Ist halt doof, wenn der Konstrukteur mal wieder die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen muss...
Auch wenn es mich (Gott sei Dank !) nicht mehr betrifft, aber der Oberhammer ist, noch schlimmer als letztes Jahr, die nicht stattfindende Kommunikation ! Niemand bei Carver hat die Eier, sich hier vor Ort, da wo das Projekt entstand und mit Leben gefüllt wurde, Rede und Antwort zu stehen und sich VERANTWORTLCH zu fühlen.

Sorry, aber DAS musste einfach mal aus mir raus

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... die letztendliche Qualität hängt dann am Monteur... aber da gibt es viel Licht und Schatten


deshalb hatte ich versucht mein bike letztes jahr nicht montiert zu bekommen. oder nur vormontiert oder Whatever. 
War aber, obwohl das für carver sogar billiger gewesen wäre nicht möglich.

als Puzzel hätte ich weniger ärger gehabt...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

Was anderes:

Mir ist gerade bei der finalen Bauraumkontrolle ausgefallen, dass die flachere Stellung bei vollem Federweg nur noch 1mm zwischen Reifen und Rahmen lässt. Das ist in Anbetracht auftretender Toleranzen deutlich zu wenig (normalerweise plane ich immer 6mm am CAD).

Jetzt haben wir folgende Optionen:
- Sitzwinkel steiler (ist schon bei 75°)
- Sitzrohr-Offset vergrößern (dann wirds eng mit einem 222er Dämpfer in die Wippe muss evtl. noch mal angepasst werden)
- Kettenstreben länger 
- eine Kombination von allem oder zwei der vorherigen Punkte
- keine flache Position (nur 65,5° und 66°)

Ich persönlich könnte in Anbetracht der großen Laufräder problemlos auf die flache Position verzichten... das Tretlager ist eh schon recht tief, da brauchts also auch nicht unbedingt eine noch tiefere/flachere Stellung. Mir ist aber klar, dass es noch verdammt viele TIEFER!! FLACHER!! Fans gibt... deswegen will ich das noch mal zur Diskussion stellen 

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre, dass wir bei nur zwei Positionen auch nur ein exzentrisches Inlay brauchen!


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

Überraschend mal von mir....
ganz einfache Lösung... 26"......

im CAD war aber soooo viel Platz


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2014)

Hmm, ich stell mir die Frage, wenn wir nur ein Delta von 0,5° Abdecken, brauchen wir dann überhaupt eine Verstelloption?


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

ja brauchen wir.... ich will warte sehensüchtig auf die etwas steilere position um auch mit dem 222 Dämpfer etwas steiler fahren zu können.

gut da ich 26" fahre kein Thema... aber wenn da nur 1mm zum Rahmen ist wird das mit dem Langen dämpfer wohl gar nicht mehr klappen.... der Federt ja auch weiter ein.
(Dämpfer 6mm länger aber +7mm Hub)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Überraschend mal von mir....
> ganz einfache Lösung... 26"......
> 
> im CAD war aber soooo viel Platz



Ich finde alte Ami-Karren auch total geil... und viele andere (vor allen die Autoingenieure ) finden die Dinger auch cooler, als die hässlichen, in den Windkanal gekackten Dreckskarren von heute... aber warum werden die Dinger wohl nicht mehr gebaut? Die Zeit von den Dingern ist vorbei. Also nach vorne schauen, ein paar Oldtimer in die Garage stellen und mit der neuen, überlegenen Technologie jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahren.



Ich habe nix gegen 26" aber die, die mir meine Rechnungen bezahlen müssen ja auch irgendwo Geld verdienen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

Bin gerade am checken, was wir mit wenig(!) mehr Offest und etwas mehr Lenkwinkel raus holen können... aber erstmal was futtern, werde mich später noch mal melden!


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

was kostet es dich zu bestechen und paar Rechnungen zu zahlen ? 
in Brüssel klappt das doch auch so...


----------



## grey (7. Mai 2014)

Sitzrohr Offset, 222er Dämpfer ist mMn. in der SL Variante uninteressant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Sitzrohr Offset, 222er Dämpfer ist mMn. in der SL Variante uninteressant
> .


gebe ich dir recht... geht ja auch um leute die die neue wippe im alten fahren wollen.


----------



## Sun_dancer (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> 
> Mir ist gerade bei der finalen Bauraumkontrolle ausgefallen, dass die flachere Stellung bei vollem Federweg nur noch 1mm zwischen Reifen und Rahmen lässt. Das ist in Anbetracht auftretender Toleranzen deutlich zu wenig (normalerweise plane ich immer 6mm am CAD).
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach... *Keine flache Position* 
Ich fahre momentan eh am liebsten 170mm/steil.
Wenn die neue Wippe dann mit 65,5°-66,5° Lenkwinkel endet bin ich happy  

Gruß Yves


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

Bei mir manifestiert sich immer mehr der Gedanke, dass eine zweifach-Verstellung mehr Sinn macht. Man könnte ja den Verstellbereich etwas weiter setzen... so delta ~0,7° wäre doch ganz nett? Also 65,3° und 66°...

Was meint ihr?

Mir gefällt der Gedanke keine zwei unterschiedlichen Inlays mehr zu brauchen...


----------



## Sun_dancer (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei mir manifestiert sich immer mehr der Gedanke, dass eine zweifach-Verstellung mehr Sinn macht. Man könnte ja den Verstellbereich etwas weiter setzen... so delta ~0,7° wäre doch ganz nett? Also 65,3° und 66°...
> 
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Mir gefällt der Gedanke keine zwei unterschiedlichen Inlays mehr zu brauchen...



Mir würde sogar 1-fach mit ~66° reichen 
Wo kann ich vorbestellen????


----------



## icemlmo (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bin gerade am checken, was wir mit wenig(!) mehr Offest und etwas mehr Lenkwinkel raus holen können... aber erstmal was futtern, werde mich später noch mal melden!


Muss dich an der Stelle echt mal loben! Finde es super was du in das Projekt steckst und vor allem: Echt klasse, wie du uns beim Entwickeln fast in Echtzeit teilhaben lässt!



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...]
> Mir gefällt der Gedanke keine zwei unterschiedlichen Inlays mehr zu brauchen...


Mir auch! 

Eine andere Sache (weiß nicht, ob das schon einmal zur Sprache kam): Woran lag eigentlich das Toleranz-Problem und den einhergehenden Versatz der Wippe? Wird das eventuell durch die Wippe ausgemerzt? Und kannst du schon etwas zum Nachrüsten sagen, kurz: Passt die neue Wippe ohne Probleme in den Rahmen MK1?


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei mir manifestiert sich immer mehr der Gedanke, dass eine zweifach-Verstellung mehr Sinn macht. Man könnte ja den Verstellbereich etwas weiter setzen... so delta ~0,7° wäre doch ganz nett? Also 65,3° und 66°...
> 
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Mir gefällt der Gedanke keine zwei unterschiedlichen Inlays mehr zu brauchen...



im Grundsatz gut...
welche punkte wären das im bezug auf die aktuelle Wippe?
wenn ich das auf dem flipchip vergleiche?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> welche punkte wären das im bezug auf die aktuelle Wippe?


Darüber bin ich grad am grübeln...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

die Position flach/tief von der aktuellen Wippe möchte ich eigentlich als Grundposition beibhalten...


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> die Position flach/tief von der aktuellen Wippe möchte ich eigentlich als Grundposition beibhalten...


gut dann gibts da ja erst mal keine Probleme.

genauer: fände ich top. wo muss ich bezahlen ?

allerdings hätte ich dann gerne einen chip mit mittlerer Stellung. fräß ich mir zur Not aber selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gut dann gibts da ja erst mal keine Probleme.



Die Frage ist... wie sehen dann die jeweiligen Geometrien aus? Vielleicht isses n bissl spät, um die Konsens noch mal über den Haufen zu schmeißen...

Gerade geprüft: Mit einem Lenkwinkel von 74,2° und einem Sitzrohr-Offset von 45mm passen die Geometrien wie abgesprochen.

EDIT: 4,68mm Freiraum, vielleicht doch noch auf 74,3° hoch gehen.


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mit einem Lenkwinkel von 74,2°


du solltest ins Bett gehen...


----------



## Sun_dancer (7. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> du solltest ins Bett gehen...



Der raucht bestimmt schon wieder so komisches Zeuch...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

ups... Sitzwinkel natürlich


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2014)

Sooo... sieht alles soweit gut aus: Laut CAD 6,04mm  Habe noch ein bissl an der Verstelloption getrickst... die war leicht über +/-0,5°... habe das reduziert, jetzt haben die Positionen 65,02°/65,5°/65,99° ... ich habe euch also um 2/100° beschissen 
Dazu liegt der theoretische Sitzwinkel jetzt bei 75,3° (real 71,1° bei Größe M).

Soooo... Zeit für Feierabend!


----------



## foreigner (8. Mai 2014)

Ich will unbedingt tieeffffff und flaaaaccchhh !!!!!
Im ernst, lieber den Sitzwinkel steiler machen, da war ich sowieso dafür. Der ist mir eh einen Ticken zu flach.
Ich bin auch nach wie vor für die 3-fach Verstellung. Grund ist für mich nicht der Lenkwinkel. Von mir aus geht auch 65,3° statt 65° als flachste Position. Nur hätte ich gerne eine tiefere Tretlagereinstellung als die aktuell tiefe/flache. Also, entweder 3 fach Verstellung oder eine Zweifachverstellung bei der das Tretlager 4-5mm nach unten wandert gegenüber der aktuell flachen Variante.


Aber wenn´s ja jetzt auch so passt dann ist ja alles gut.

Das heißt dann, wenn ich die Wippe nachrüste bleibt alles wie gehabt? Mittlere Postion entspricht der Postion falch der aktuellen Wippe; also, man kann noch 0,5° flacher oder steiler stellen. Haut das noch so hin?

Und was hieße das wenn man die neuen Sitzstreben nachrüstet? Könnte man dann auch 650B fahren, oder gehen dann nicht mehr alle Einstellungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (8. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nach wie vor für die 3-fach Verstellung. Grund ist für mich nicht der Lenkwinkel. Nur hätte ich gerne eine tiefere Tretlagereinstellung als die aktuell tiefe/flache. Also, entweder 3 fach Verstellung oder eine Zweifachverstellung bei der das Tretlager 4-5mm nach unten wandert gegenüber der aktuell flachen Variante.


Einfach 26" statt 27,5" Einbauen.


----------



## arghlol (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich das ganze ans ICB MK1 schraube, erhalte bei der Verwendung von 650b Laufrädern (Gabeleinbauhöhe von ~555 mm) dann einen Verstellbereich des Lenkwinkels von 64,02° über 64,5° bis 64,99° (Sitzwinkel entsprechend ebenfalls flacher). Soweit richtig?
Sofern mein Rahmen den Spezifikationen entsprechen würde.

Und wenn ich einfach nur die neue Wippe verwende und weiterhin 26'' fahre, kann man bei den obigen Werten 0,5° aufschlagen, habe eine schönere Wippe und 80-100 gr Gewichtsersparnis.

Das klingt für mich beides wenig attraktiv.
Da käme man bei Verwendung eines 216er Dämpfers ja nicht mehr um Offsetbuchsen herum, wenn man zumindest nah an die ursprünglichen Geowerte herankommen möchte.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Das heißt dann, wenn ich die Wippe nachrüste bleibt alles wie gehabt? Mittlere Postion entspricht der Postion falch der aktuellen Wippe; also, man kann noch 0,5° flacher oder steiler stellen. Haut das noch so hin?
> 
> Und was hieße das wenn man die neuen Sitzstreben nachrüstet? Könnte man dann auch 650B fahren, oder gehen dann nicht mehr alle Einstellungen?



1. Genau so... ich prüfe die Tage noch mal den Bauraum, sollte aber kein Problem sein.

2. Muss ich auch noch prüfen, aber ich denke die flachste Einstellung passt dann nicht mehr (also mit neuer Wippe & Sitzstrebe am aktuellen Rahmen).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Wenn ich das ganze ans ICB MK1 schraube, erhalte bei der Verwendung von 650b Laufrädern (Gabeleinbauhöhe von ~555 mm) dann einen Verstellbereich des Lenkwinkels von 64,02° über 64,5° bis 64,99° (Sitzwinkel entsprechend ebenfalls flacher). Soweit richtig?
> Sofern mein Rahmen den Spezifikationen entsprechen würde.
> 
> Und wenn ich einfach nur die neue Wippe verwende und weiterhin 26'' fahre, kann man bei den obigen Werten 0,5° aufschlagen, habe eine schönere Wippe und 80-100 gr Gewichtsersparnis.
> ...



Naja, du kommst ja genau auf die 170mm flach Position mit zusätzlich +/- 0,5° Verstellbereich. Die steile Position von vorher erreichst Du natürlich nicht mehr, aber irgendwo sind mir auch Grenzen mit der Kompatibilität gesetzt...

Ich muss auch noch unbedingt die verschiedenen Varianten/Kombinationen am aktuellen ICB durchspielen, kann schon sein dass die "ultra-flach" Einstellung über die neue Wippe am aktuellen ICB zu einer Kollision beim Einfedern führt... das schaffe ich diese Woche aber nicht mehr, habe noch Termine und brennende Baustellen.

Guats Nächtle,
Stefan


----------



## SatanClaus (9. Mai 2014)

Ich habe in der steilen(!) Einstellung einen Lenkwinkel von 64 Grad. Flacher finde ich doof.....
Dann wird es für mich wohl keine neue Wippe werden....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

Hi Claus,

wenn die Geo so krass ist, dann würde ich das noch mal mit der Verkaufsfiliale bzw. den Jungs vom Webshop klären... das ist schon heftig weit aus der Toleranz.
Oder hast Du das Ding mit den 650B Ausfallenden und einer langen Gabel aufgebaut?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

ich glaub die wollen da nach einem Jahr nix mehr von wissen....

hatte anfangs ja auch überlegt mit fxxl die ganzen maken die meins hat zu diskutieren... 
Nur was erwartet man für ein Ergebnis?

neuer Rahmen ? eher nicht bei 1 Jahr lieferzeit + dann noch schlechter.


----------



## SatanClaus (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Claus,
> 
> wenn die Geo so krass ist, dann würde ich das noch mal mit der Verkaufsfiliale bzw. den Jungs vom Webshop klären... das ist schon heftig weit aus der Toleranz.
> Oder hast Du das Ding mit den 650B Ausfallenden und einer langen Gabel aufgebaut?
> ...



Hi Stefan,

Ich habe den Rahmen kürzlich aufgebaut und die Ausfallenden nicht gecheckt. Guter Hinweis.... ich checke das später mal.
Gabel ist einer 170er Lyrik.

Gruß
André


----------



## icemlmo (9. Mai 2014)

SatanClaus schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Ich habe den Rahmen kürzlich aufgebaut und die Ausfallenden nicht gecheckt. Guter Hinweis.... ich checke das später mal.
> Gabel ist einer 170er Lyrik.
> ...


Bin da auch gut dabei mit etwa 63,5° in der steilen Position ohne 650B Ausfallenden & 170er Lyrik.
Muss aber sagen, dass ich mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt habe. Geht sehr gut bergab! Nur aufwärts kommt mir das Vorderrad sehr schnell entgegen, was nicht gerade angenehm ist.


----------



## SatanClaus (9. Mai 2014)

Also 64 Grad finde ich super, so ist es nicht, aber flacher finde ich nicht mehr so nett.
Es sind auch die kurzen Ausfallenden und bin in der steilen Einstellung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (10. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich finde alte Ami-Karren auch total geil... und viele andere (vor allen die Autoingenieure ) finden die Dinger auch cooler, als die hässlichen, in den Windkanal gekackten Dreckskarren von heute... aber warum werden die Dinger wohl nicht mehr gebaut? Die Zeit von den Dingern ist vorbei. Also nach vorne schauen, ein paar Oldtimer in die Garage stellen und mit der neuen, überlegenen Technologie jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe nix gegen 26" aber die, die mir meine Rechnungen bezahlen müssen ja auch irgendwo Geld verdienen


sorry Stefan, totaler Quatsch, was du schreibst.

Die Leute mit Eiern bauen immer noch genau das:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> sorry Stefan, totaler Quatsch, was du schreibst.
> 
> Die Leute mit Eiern bauen immer noch genau das:


Also aussen hui innen Pfui, ja? 
Die Cockpits sind Plastikwüsten auf Stand der 90er Jahre. Mir wird immer schlecht wenn ich in eine der aktuellen US-Kisten rein gucke. Der nächste Stang wird da evtl. ein Schritt nach vorne. Vermutlich weil er offiziell nach Europa exportiert werden soll. mit 2.0L Turbo statt 6-Ender 
Sorry für OT


----------



## Felger (13. Mai 2014)

@*Stefan.Stark: kannst du den aktuellen Stand kurz zusammenfassen? was bedeutet  das für die Rahmen der ersten Stunde? wird es das Set überhaupt für RnC geben?*


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Moinsen Felger,

die Zeichnungen habe am Wochenende endlich fertig bekommen und raus geschickt (hatte noch keine Zeit, aber es gibt natürlich noch ein paar Renderings & ne Geo-Übersicht).
Die Teile passen an das aktuelle ICB, die einhergehende (kaum vorhandene) Geometrieänderung haben in diesem Thread schon besprochen, falls Du diesbezüglich noch Fragen hast, dann raus damit 

Was ein Nachrüstset betrifft:
Diese Entscheidung liegt nicht in meiner Hand, aber schon dahin gehend gewirkt, dass es die neuen Teile zum nachrüsten geben wird (es ist ja viel Zeit in den "Kompatibilitätsmodus" geflossen). Solbald es da was neuen gibt, bekommt ihr Bescheid!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2014)

Hilft es wenn ich Geldscheine an den Monitor werfe?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Versuchs mal mit meinem Briefkasten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2014)

Was? Die Post traut sich so weit raus?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Ab und an frisst die Katze mal einen Briefträger auf... die Reste kommen dann in die Güllegrube


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

das ist das schöne wenn man auf dem Land wohnt...
man kann sich größere Haustiere halten...







Mal vom Geld abgesehen... so weit kann ich die scheine nicht werfen....
gibt es da einen groben Zeitplan?
d.h. kommen die Wippen erst mit den Rahmen / Komplettbikes im juli 2015?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Ach... so ein Puma ist doch nix im Vergleich... in den Zahnzwischenräumen kann man noch reste von der gelben DHL-Uniform erkennen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Zeitplan:
Die Carbonwippe macht den Blick in die Glaskugel neblig... sobald ich ein Angebot mit Zeitlinie habe, werde ich mehr mehr Infos geben. Mittlerweile bin ich sehr vorsichtig geworden mit wilden Spekulationen zu Lieferterminen


----------



## Felger (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Moinsen Felger,
> 
> die Zeichnungen habe am Wochenende endlich fertig bekommen und raus geschickt (hatte noch keine Zeit, aber es gibt natürlich noch ein paar Renderings & ne Geo-Übersicht).
> Die Teile passen an das aktuelle ICB, die einhergehende (kaum vorhandene) Geometrieänderung haben in diesem Thread schon besprochen, falls Du diesbezüglich noch Fragen hast, dann raus damit
> ...



bei den geoänderungen hab ich mich irgendwo verloren  mussd dann nochmal in ruhe die beiträge durchgehen. 
Für die RnC sollte ja eine Nachrüstoption leichter sein, als für die ganzen verschiedenen bereits ausgelieferten Farboptionen


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

so hab noch einen Grund für neue Wippe...
Wollte heut mal schnell die Gleitlager im Dämpfer tauschen, weil ich dachte das ich da spiel habe.

wenn man das rad am sattel hoch hebt ist das so ca 1-2 mm also schon ordentlich.

also Dämpfer raus... und erst mal grübeln. Fahre da seit längerem die grauen igus Lager - und die waren immer noch 100% spielfrei.
also dämpfer wieder rein und gesucht...

und....

*toll die Flip chips haben richtig spiel zum bolzen.* sprich das Alu der Flip chips ist wohl etwas zu weich. weil locker war der Dämpfer nicht. (eher zu fest - hab die schrauben kaum auf gebracht).

also mal bei carver nerven obs die flipchips einzeln gibt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2014)

Aber werden die Chips nicht über das Anzugsmoment gegen die Wippe und Dämpferbolzen gedrückt? Ich wunder mich gerade wie in der Bohrung der Chips Spiel auftreten kann wenn die Bolzen richtig zu geknallt sind? Oder haben sich die Schraubenköpfe ins Alu gearbeiet?


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

nein der Bolzen (silber)  hat sich in die flips gearbeitet. sind jetzt eher Langlöcher. der schwarze bolzen vom Dämpfer schaut noch gut aus.
oder besser, der bolzen der im Dämpfer sitzt hat axial kein spiel, der bolzen der den größeren verspannen soll kann aber in den flips bewegt werden.

hat jemand eine mailadresse vom flo bzw carver_bikes ? 
würd da mal nachfragen ob die noch flips einzeln haben.

will nicht die 30€ wundertüte (übrigens lächerlich der Preis)
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/media/cat...rver-lagerkit-icb-kleinteile-x0013977-1-2.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2014)

Stefan war so nett mich mit Daten zu versorgen...

Denke mit dem Bild kann man einige Fragen zur Geo der SL Wippe klären.

original und SL übereinander gelegt...

bezogen auf das Lager der Wippe ist die Mittlere Geo Einstellung bei der SL Wippe genau die 170 / 190mm Flach Stellung der alten.
jetzt kann man noch ein Stück flacher gehen...

oder - steiler. wobei die maximal mögliche Steile Einstellung etwas über der Mitte Richtung Steile alte ist.  

in der maximalen Steilen Einstellung könnte es sehr knapp werden den 222 Dämpfer rein zu bekommen. evtl. muss man optimierte Chips bauen. (aber das ist ja kein großer Aufwand).
Die Gute Nachricht für mich ist also: Man könnte die SL Wippe mit 222*70 Dämpfer (190mm) fahren und dabei das HR so weit es der Rahmen zulässt ausfedern.
Dann kann ich auch wieder bissal mehr SAG fahren  (juhu)





die maximal mögliche Steile Stellung wäre im Bezug auf die Original Wippe also der grüne Kreis


----------



## foreigner (23. Mai 2014)

Ok, dann bitte einmal bauen und mit zusenden.


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2014)

will das ding auch haben... sofort


----------



## Tobiwan (23. Mai 2014)

je nachdem was das gute Stück kostet - her damit


----------



## Felger (29. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht eigentlich der Zeitplan aus?


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Genau, @Stefan.Stark  : Erzähl mal was über die Karbonwippe ! Wann wird´s die geben? Preis?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
Wie sieht es denn mit der Wippe aus? Klärt ihr gerade die Fertigung, oder wurde das Projekt bei Carver gecancelt? Hier ist schon mehr als sechs Wochen nix mehr passiert.


----------



## icemlmo (15. Juli 2014)

Da hast du recht! Warte auch schon gespannt auf ein Ergebnis. 
Meine Wippe zerstört durch den Versatz mittlerweile meine Buchsen ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2014)

Da wird eine andere Wippe aber im Zweifel nix dran ändern, der Versatz kommt in der Regel vom Rahmen.


----------



## icemlmo (15. Juli 2014)

Hm. Das wiederum ist ärgerlich. 
Egal, will trotzdem die neue Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (16. Juli 2014)

denkt ihr wirklich, da wird noch etwas kommen?!
die stellen sich tot und sitzen...ähh... liegen das aus


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

Und wieder ist ein Monat vergangen. Ich glaube nicht, dass da noch was kommt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. August 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
Hattest du im anderen Thread nicht gesagt dass du hier Zeitnah was zur Wippe und den Rapidprototyping Teilen zeigen wolltest?


----------

